# Engineers Australia Skills assessment



## Striker (Mar 4, 2010)

I have done my Bachelor of Engineering in Industrial and Production from India .I am planning to apply for Engineers Australia Skills assessment under Washington accord.The code I am planning to apply for is ANZSCO 233511.

I have a total of 12 years experience out of which 2.5 years in Mechanical field and another 9.5 years in IT field.

Can someone please tell me whether Engineers Australia requires minimum experience for skills assessment ? If so how much experience is required ?


----------



## DeMontfort (Aug 27, 2009)

Striker said:


> I have done my Bachelor of Engineering in Industrial and Production from India .I am planning to apply for Engineers Australia Skills assessment under Washington accord.The code I am planning to apply for is ANZSCO 233511.
> 
> I have a total of 12 years experience out of which 2.5 years in Mechanical field and another 9.5 years in IT field.
> 
> Can someone please tell me whether Engineers Australia requires minimum experience for skills assessment ? If so how much experience is required ?


Hi

If you are applying under the Washington Accord then experience has little to do with it initially. The one thing they will check is your qualification to ascertain whether or not it actually falls under the Washington Accord or not, and if it does they will look at the title of your degree and allocate an ASCO code (prior to 30 June 2010) or an ANZSCO code (from 01 July 2010 onwards) on that basis; however, you are entitled to appeal against any judgement but they will likely ask you to complete a CDR with additional fees being applied.

This is my experience of dealing with them recently - they awarded me an ASCO code which seemed to be far from what I actually do; however, it's on the SOL getting me 60 points so I accepted it (rightly or wrongly).


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Hi seniors.. i want to ask one thing.. I have done Btech in electronics and telecommunication ... but dont have any experience... m i eligible for skill set


----------



## HIMMVOV6 (Aug 29, 2013)

In my opinion your qualification is in SOL so you are eligible


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Striker said:


> Can someone please tell me whether Engineers Australia requires minimum experience for skills assessment ? If so how much experience is required ?





raman15091987 said:


> Hi seniors.. i want to ask one thing.. I have done Btech in electronics and telecommunication ... but dont have any experience... m i eligible for skill set


You do not need work experience to get an assessment from Engineers Australia.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

If you guys only want to get your qualifications assessed .......then ......no experience required......you can claim 15 points for your B.Tech qualification............

But...If you want your skills also assessed.....you need experience.......for which also you can clai points......



In your case.....you guys only get your qualifications assessed....

Cheers


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

JP Mosa said:


> If you guys only want to get your qualifications assessed .......then ......no experience required......you can claim 15 points for your B.Tech qualification............
> 
> But...If you want your skills also assessed.....you need experience.......for which also you can clai points......
> 
> ...


To the best of my knowledge you do not need your work experience assessed by Engineers Australia to claim points for your work experience. 

Engineers Australia can only give an opinion about your work experience. The final decision lies with DIAC. You can claim points from DIAC for work experience without an assessment from EA. I know several people who claimed points for PR without an assessment from EA for work experience and got their PR.

However if you want to be safe, it is recommended that you get an assessment for your work experience as well.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> To the best of my knowledge you do not need your work experience assessed by Engineers Australia to claim points for your work experience.
> 
> Engineers Australia can only give an opinion about your work experience. The final decision lies with DIAC. You can claim points from DIAC for work experience without an assessment from EA. I know several people who claimed points for PR without an assessment from EA for work experience and got their PR.
> 
> However if you want to be safe, it is recommended that you get an assessment for your work experience as well.


you are talking about old scenario mate.....I know my own cousins...my friends WHO ARE CITIZENS AND ENGINEERS.............who did get their experience assessed by EA....without ANY HASSLE....that was considered by DIAC.....


Besides.....If one wants to go without EA Assessment.......no problem.....but will be asked a pile of docs to be submitted one after one.............ask anyone......who is going for PR now......without EA..........

above all........all assessing authorities in OZ will give their opinion only............but at the end.......consideration of claims will be decided by DIAC.


Cheers


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

JP Mosa said:


> you are talking about old scenario mate.....I know my own cousins...my friends WHO ARE CITIZENS AND ENGINEERS.............who did get their experience assessed by EA....without ANY HASSLE....that was considered by DIAC.....
> 
> 
> Besides.....If one wants to go without EA Assessment.......no problem.....but will be asked a pile of docs to be submitted one after one.............ask anyone......who is going for PR now......without EA..........
> ...


All your points irrelevant to my point mate. My point is that you do not need an assessment from EA to claim points for your work experience.


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> To the best of my knowledge you do not need your work experience assessed by Engineers Australia to claim points for your work experience.
> 
> Engineers Australia can only give an opinion about your work experience. The final decision lies with DIAC. You can claim points from DIAC for work experience without an assessment from EA. I know several people who claimed points for PR without an assessment from EA for work experience and got their PR.
> 
> However if you want to be safe, it is recommended that you get an assessment for your work experience as well.


Yup!
I agree...
EA assessment is required only to confirm the engineering degree you hold is comparable to a similar degree in Australia.

Your work Ex. is not necessary for EA. To grant points for your Work Ex or not is completely DIAC's decision.

There are many people who have an +ive assessment for their degree by detailing out their engineering project work in CDR's that are to be submitted for Assessment and have also received PR's on this.

Cheers!!!
kgd87


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> All your points irrelevant to my point mate. My point is that you do not need an assessment from EA to claim points for your work experience.


You dint understand what I said mate.....you got a doubt....call DIAC and ask...they will let you know.......I don't know how many you know in OZ....but I know plenty in all major cities......cnnect with professionals in the field... ....you will know the exact reason why we need EA assessment.............

In my case...I don't want to play hit & bump game....so I did............EA assessment not only help you in DIAC process but helps you in getting registered on NPER and State bodies......also.....

You got any doubts ....PM me ...clarify.....

EA gave an option......If you are really skilled and wanted to be assessed .........you can go for Skills assessment or else you can stop at qualifications assessment stage.......

Hope you understood now.....


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> Yup!
> I agree...
> EA assessment is required only to confirm the engineering degree you hold is comparable to a similar degree in Australia.
> 
> ...


then what do you suggest for those people with first company experience letter and nothing else to prove their employment.......

So how do you advise them to prove????

Moreover....getting skills assessed by EA .....by many engineers here...........not only for getting PR ........


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

kgd87 said:


> Yup!
> I agree...
> EA assessment is required only to confirm the engineering degree you hold is comparable to a similar degree in Australia.
> 
> Your work Ex. is not necessary for EA. To grant points for your Work Ex or not is completely DIAC's decision.


Agreed. The point is that if your work experience is genuine, you have worked for a well known company and you have all the documents to prove this, you don't need an opinion from EA.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> Agreed. The point is that if your work experience is genuine, you have worked for a well known company and you have all the documents to prove this, you don't need an opinion from EA.


Am sorry to say how genuine you are....sarcasm takes you no where........I don't know whether you worked in SANTAFE....BECHTEL or not........you still dint understand what I said.........

simply saying whoever got assessed by EA are fakes and you are soooooo genuine engineer trying to build OZ.......what a joke dude.....


by the way how experienced are you........is it 20+ yrs....in world knowN organizations as you said.......


Better not to degrade ppl here........I come across many posts in this forum....ppl suffering with same problems..........Besides....If you think....you are the one & only genuine engineer going for PR process without EA..........I WILL APPRECIATE YOU...

I CLEARLY TOLD YOU WHY PPL GO FOR EA SKILLS ASSESSMENT........YOU NEVER UNDERSTAND.....THATS WHAT I UNDERSTOOD...


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> All your points irrelevant to my point mate. My point is that you do not need an assessment from EA to claim points for your work experience.


I have completed my EAust assessment back in December 2012.

If you have accredited education (recognized through Washington Accord or Engineering Council for example) then your case would be easy with fast review, few weeks. Otherwise CDR must be submitted together with academic transcripts and 3 career episodes etc.

Now if you are intending to claim points for experience (example 8+ years) then it will be useful to add this into your assessment request to EAust.

It is written somewhere in EA booklet that their assessment for experience does not mean DIAC won't check. However it gives some credit to your application. DIAC will recheck this and will ask for evidence of employment like salary slips and bank statements, together with a letter from your past employers (and current) 

At the end you will receive a letter stating that your education is equivalent to Australian BSc or so. Plus a statement that your experience between year ?? and Year ?? is recognized.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

JP Mosa said:


> You dint understand what I said mate.....you got a doubt....call DIAC and ask...they will let you know.......I don't know how many you know in OZ....but I know plenty in all major cities......cnnect with professionals in the field... ....you will know the exact reason why we need EA assessment.............
> 
> In my case...I don't want to play hit & bump game....so I did............EA assessment not only help you in DIAC process but helps you in getting registered on NPER and State bodies......also.....
> 
> ...


There's nothing to understand or debate about. I explained my point. I'm not trying to disagree with you. But I think we should provide correct information.

Here's my point again.

There is no need for you to get an assessment from EA to claim points for work experience.

I have helped couple of my friends through out all their PR process and that's how I know. In fact two of them got PR last month and their waiting period was less than a month. If you provide a strong case with all the genuine documents and proof needed then you are good.

I do not have any doubt mate. I think information I have is correct. Cheers.


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> then what do you suggest for those people with first company experience letter and nothing else to prove their employment.......
> 
> So how do you advise them to prove????
> 
> Moreover....getting skills assessed by EA .....by many engineers here...........not only for getting PR ........


Hi JP Mosa,

What I mean to say is you can opt for Assessment for a)Qualifications only or b) Qualifications + Work Ex.

In the above case where you have pointed out rightly, people should opt for both Qualifications + Work Ex.

But to gain points in skill select for the Work Ex., we need not have a assessment for the Work Ex.

Yes and I am not saying that you shouldnt opt for assessment for Qualification+Work Ex.

It could also happen that he DIAC may further ask an individual to also get his Work Ex. assessed..... cant say !!

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

JP Mosa said:


> Am sorry to say how genuine you are....sarcasm takes you no where........I don't know whether you worked in SANTAFE....BECHTEL or not........you still dint understand what I said.........
> 
> simply saying whoever got assessed by EA are fakes and you are soooooo genuine engineer trying to build OZ.......what a joke dude.....
> 
> ...


What are you talking about man? Degrade people? I was pointing out what makes a strong case so that you don't need an assessment of your work experience from EA. You can't even understand a simple point. Your rambling here is not helping.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> There's nothing to understand or debate about. I explained my point. I'm not trying to disagree with you. But I think we should provide correct information.
> 
> Here's my point again.
> 
> ...


I said at the end.......Skilled assessment by many engineers not only for PR process....did you read that...?

I stand on mine.......as said earlier....all assessing bodies will give their opinion only......the decision depends on how DIAC takes it

Getting PR is not that tough my friend............Many face problems I mentioned about some expats ........they might have worked for very well known companies.......what If they left with only one doc like Exp.certificate........Its not the case with all......thats what am trying to explain.........


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> What are you talking about man? Degrade people? I was pointing out what makes a strong case so that you don't need an assessment of your work experience from EA. You can't even understand a simple point. Your rambling here is not helping.


don't be too argumentative here.............If you wanna go by that way......am not stopping you to go....but this is what a n experienced engineer will do........I don't care whether you got my point or not.....I made my point.........


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Ancient Glory / JP Mosa,

You both are right on your views.Both are correct on their parts.

You can have assessment for both 1)Qualification and 2)Qualifications + Work Ex.

Only thing is that point 2) is not necessary in all of the cases. And in some cases it could turn out to be a mandatory requirement. 

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

kgd87 said:


> Hi Ancient Glory / JP Mosa,
> 
> You both are right on your views.Both are correct on their parts.
> 
> ...


Yes this summarizes it. I have no interest in arguing anything. I just think the information provided should be correct. Cheers.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

thanx seniors for this informative replyy.... one thing more wat is the band requirement for skill set... am not able to find proper information.. please guide about any links where from i can get information regarding skill set..


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

JP Mosa said:


> If you wanna go by that way......am not stopping you to go....


Actually, I'm not claiming any points for work experience. I was just talking about few cases I went over with my mates. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> thanx seniors for this informative replyy.... one thing more wat is the band requirement for skill set... am not able to find proper information.. please guide about any links where from i can get information regarding skill set..


Hi Raman,
Sorry mate!!! I didnt get ur post..
What exactly do you mean by band requirement???
If ur talking about IELTS, then you need to have a 7 band in each of the sections of IELTS (Read,Listen,Speak and Writ..ing)

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

kgd87 said:


> Hi Raman,
> Sorry mate!!! I didnt get ur post..
> What exactly do you mean by band requirement???
> If ur talking about IELTS, then you need to have a 7 band in each of the sections of IELTS (Read,Listen,Speak and Writ..ing)
> ...


Yes, generally you need at least 7 for IELTS.

But minimum requirement is 6 for all bands. If you get 7 for all bands you get 10 more points. If you get 8 for all bands you get 20 more points.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

thanx brother... from some other forum, what i understood is that i need 6 each bands for skill set and 7 each for submitting my file after skill set.. i might b wrong....


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

As far as i understand, and as per my Agent ( MARA registered) advice, Ancient Glory is Correct.

There's no need (by regulation) to get EA to judge for your work experience. 

But getting EA to recommend your years of experience is actually to make it easier for DIAC to agree/approve your numbers of years of experience. To make things less complicated in DIAC processing period. That's what my agent told me


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

raman15091987 said:


> thanx brother... from some other forum, what i understood is that i need 6 each bands for skill set and 7 each for submitting my file after skill set.. i might b wrong....


From what I understand you are refereeing to the skills assessment by 'skill set'. In that case, yes minimum of 6 in all bands is sufficient to get a positive assessment. In fact in some cases you do not even need IELTS for the skills assessment.

After that when you apply for PR you might need 7 in each module to claim 60 points needed for the lodging of Expression of Interest. Again the minimum requirement is 6 in all bands. However, it is extremely difficult to get 60 points without at least 7 for IELTS.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> From what I understand you are refereeing to the skills assessment by 'skill set'. In that case, yes minimum of 6 in all bands is sufficient to get a positive assessment. In fact in some cases you do not even need IELTS for the skills assessment.
> 
> After that when you apply for PR you might need 7 in each module to claim 60 points needed for the lodging of Expression of Interest. Again the minimum requirement is 6 in all bands. However, it is extremely difficult to get 60 points without at least 7 for IELTS.


As far as I understand, EA, accounting ad doctors as well as for teacher require IELTS for skill assessment. ACT do not require


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

wesmant said:


> As far as I understand, EA, accounting ad doctors as well as for teacher require IELTS for skill assessment. ACT do not require


If you

(1) are a native english speaker or
(2) have completed Australian engineering qualification or
(3) have completed two years masters or PhD in Australia

you do not need IELTS to get a positive assessment from Engineers Australia.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

thanx alot brother for reply.... i would like to explain my situation which is as follows:

age-26
ielts- R=8.5 L=8.5 S=7.5 W=6.5
Education: Btech in Electronics and telecommunication
i have my elder brother in Melbourne who is Australian citizen and willing to sponser me
BUT I HAVE TO WORK EXPERIENCE.

pleasse guide me...


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

raman15091987 said:


> thanx alot brother for reply.... i would like to explain my situation which is as follows:
> 
> age-26
> ielts- R=8.5 L=8.5 S=7.5 W=6.5
> ...


You get 30 points for your age and 15 for your degree. So you are 15 points short. You can get the remaining 15 using more than one of the following methods.

(1) Get 7 for IELTS - 10 points

(2) Get a state sponsorship - 5 points (I'm not sure whether any state is sponsoring Telecommunication Engineers now or not. You need to go to each state website and check)

(3) Claim points from spouse - 5 points ( Your spouse needs a positive skills assessment, 6 in IELTS and must be below age 50)

(4) Get a NAATI accreditation for a community language - 5 points ( This exam is very difficult. I only know one person who passed. But that is for my mother tongue. But generally exam is considered to be hard)

(5) I think your brother could sponsor you for 10 points but I'm not sure what the eligible criteria is. However in this case, I think you need to go and live in a designated area.

I'd say option (1) and (2) might be the easiest for you.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

thanx bro.....alot....


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

wesmant said:


> As far as i understand, and as per my Agent ( MARA registered) advice, Ancient Glory is Correct.
> 
> There's no need (by regulation) to get EA to judge for your work experience.
> 
> But getting EA to recommend your years of experience is actually to make it easier for DIAC to agree/approve your numbers of years of experience. To make things less complicated in DIAC processing period. That's what my agent told me


EXACTLY......What your agent said is cent............besides.....If you hold EA work assessment ....it makes it easier for you to get registered in NPER ...C.Peng....etc........once you are on shore.....


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

You are welcome.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> If you
> 
> (1) are a native english speaker or
> (2) have completed Australian engineering qualification or
> ...


Hahaha, okay. I tot when ppl as for Ielts matter is basically to justify english competency. Well, i should change my sentence then, ACS didn't ask for english competencies in anyform for assesment. While EA, and some other profession required.

Hope i get my sentnce corrected now


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Hahaha, okay. I tot when ppl as for Ielts matter is basically to justify english competency. Well, i should change my sentence then, ACS didn't ask for english competencies in anyform for assesment. While EA, and some other profession required.
> 
> Hope i get my sentnce corrected now


I'm actually not sure what are the requirements of assessing authorities other than EA.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

thanx HIMMVOV6 and ancient glory for reply..... one thing more for which if you can help me where from can i get more information regarding my skill for skill set


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

raman15091987 said:


> thanx HIMMVOV6 and ancient glory for reply..... one thing more for which if you can help me where from can i get more information regarding my skill for skill set


I'm guessing you are looking for this.

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry post before at another threads,
but no one seem to know the answer.
hopefully this thread I got some good reply from an experienced or seniors

Hi guys,

Some questions here, hope you guys can help
I am graduate in/from Australia University,
I am trying to change from Electronic to Plant and Production ENgineer
(is this process called submitting CDR?)

What is the processing time for this skill assessment?
I send my assessment on 29th July, the receipt date stated is 31th July
It is the 5th weeks now, haven't get any news so far
just wondering

Did the process is 4-6 weeks for my case?
Or it is 16 weeks?

I am not understand what they mean from the email below receive from [email protected]

Am I for the 1st case because of CDR?
Or 2nd case because i got Australian Degree



> Thank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in, first-out basis.
> 
> Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee payment.
> 
> ...


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hu guys,
Please help.i received my letter of positive assesment from EA.i want to lodge EOI now but i can only see my ref contact id on letter.please advise what data is needed in EOI

Thanks in advance


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

zeroman said:


> Sorry post before at another threads,
> but no one seem to know the answer.
> hopefully this thread I got some good reply from an experienced or seniors
> 
> ...


Hi Zeroman,

This is what I understand from your case. Something similar happened to my friend recently.

First of all what is your major in your degree from Australia? Is it Electronics Engineering? Do you already have an assessment as an Electronics Engineer?

(1) Normally, EA will assess your Australian Degree based on their criteria and give you an assessment. From what I have seen, you cannot request to assess your Australian degree for any profession your prefer. For an example, if your major is Electronics and if you have not taken enough subjects in Plant and Production Engineering, then EA will refuse to assess you as a Plant and production Engineer. If you think you have enough credits from your Australian Degree to get assessed as a Plant and Production Engineer then you can appeal this and this process will take around 4 weeks. If you do not have enough credits they might refuse to give you an assessment.

(2) However, if you have gained experience as Plant and Production Engineer or there is any other method that you can convince that you have skills of a Plant and Production Engineer then you can still request to be assessed as a Plant and Production Engineer. In this case you need to write CDRs and the process will take around 16 weeks.

Hope this clears it.

This is what happened to my friend who holds a degree from Australia. Initially he got assessed as an Electronics Engineer when he finished his degree. Since then he has been working as an Electrical Engineer and so he wanted to get an assessment as such. However EA said he has not taken enough electrical subjects to get this assessment.

Now he is writing his CDRs to get an assessment since he has work experience as an Electrical Engineer. The processing time for him is again 16 weeks.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> Hi Zeroman,
> 
> This is what I understand from your case. Something similar happened to my friend recently.
> 
> ...



Hi Ancient Glory,

That make everything clear to me now. Thanks so much

yes, I have degree in Electronic and Communication Engineering, graduate from Australia university. In 2011, I do skill assessment, they accessed me as Electronic Engineer.

After graduate, 2011-2013, I have 1 1/2 year work experiences in Control and System Engineer. Since Electronic Engineer is not SS WA, I am trying to change my skill assessment to Plant and Production Engineer.

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

I already wrote my CDR (3 career episodes, documents, professional summary)
Bit confused before why I haven't get reply till now but as you explained it is 16 weeks time required for me even though I have Australia qualifications

Last questions, promise 

*Did your friend successfully change his skill assessment?
Roughly how many work experiences he has when he change his assessment?*

I have 55 points at the moment,
visa expired on 18 december 2013
So it is best for me to wait for this skill assessment or do another IELTS test?

currently:
Age - 30 points
IELTS - 0 points (L-8.5 -R 8 - S 6.5 W 6.5)
Work Exp - 5 points
Degree - 15 points
STudy - 5 points

Total 55 points
just need 5 points (Either WA SS or IELTS )


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

South australia
Victoria 
ACT

All the above 3 states have opened the 190 visa route again.........guys start applying ........

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

zeroman said:


> Hi Ancient Glory,
> 
> That make everything clear to me now. Thanks so much
> 
> ...


My friend is still waiting for his assessment. He only submitted last month. He had around one year of work experience.



zeroman said:


> I have 55 points at the moment,
> visa expired on 18 december 2013
> So it is best for me to wait for this skill assessment or do another IELTS test?
> 
> ...


My advice is to do IELTS. Going 0.5 up in Speaking and Writing is not that difficult. Study a bit more and do your IELTS. Good luck. Additionally, if you get 7 for IELTS then you do not have any commitment to a State. This is a good thing.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> My friend is still waiting for his assessment. He only submitted last month. He had around one year of work experience.
> 
> 
> 
> My advice is to do IELTS. Going 0.5 up in Speaking and Writing is not that difficult. Study a bit more and do your IELTS. Good luck. Additionally, if you get 7 for IELTS then you do not have any commitment to a State. This is a good thing.



Thank you for your information, AncientGlory, 4 months 1/2 before my visa 485 expired. I am really running out of time. As you suggest I better give another try for IELTS.

The next one will be my 8th tried, probably end of October I will take it (1 1/2 month preparations)

Full time working + Ielts study = :frusty:

Wish me luck, for Skill Assessment, IELTS, EOI and the visa grant

Almost lost hope :scared:


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

zeroman said:


> Thank you for your information, AncientGlory, 4 months 1/2 before my visa 485 expired. I am really running out of time. As you suggest I better give another try for IELTS.
> 
> The next one will be my 8th tried, probably end of October I will take it (1 1/2 month preparations)
> 
> ...


Mate that's tough, I know. And sitting 8 times for IELTS is lots of time, effort and money. You really deserve a 7 this time. Good luck.

One other thing. Did you check with your employer whether they can sponsor you for a work VISA like 457? If you can get that, at least you will have time to get other things done for your PR without the risk of having to leave the country.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> Mate that's tough, I know. And sitting 8 times for IELTS is lots of time, effort and money. You really deserve a 7 this time. Good luck.
> 
> One other thing. Did you check with your employer whether they can sponsor you for a work VISA like 457? If you can get that, at least you will have time to get other things done for your PR without the risk of having to leave the country.


Amen, hopefully I get all '7' before the time run out

I work in small company, I discuss with them but they never do it before. They are willing to help with small documents (e.g. reference letters) but for 457 process is troublesome and long process for them.



I guess the only choice left for me is IELTS or my Skill Assessment from EA


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

zeroman said:


> Amen, hopefully I get all '7' before the time run out
> 
> I work in small company, I discuss with them but they never do it before. They are willing to help with small documents (e.g. reference letters) but for 457 process is troublesome and long process for them.
> 
> ...


Well, wish you good luck then mate. Nothing is impossible .


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

An hypothetical Question.
Say if a person is already ACS certified as ICT Systems Test Engineer. Can he also get his/her experience assessed by EA as Telecommunication engineer.

Answer this question by keep in mind an fact that in an Big IT Industry we work on different projects. So some project involve the Roles and Responsibilities similar to what is defined for telecommunication engineer


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

escaflowne said:


> An hypothetical Question.
> Say if a person is already ACS certified as ICT Systems Test Engineer. Can he also get his/her experience assessed by EA as Telecommunication engineer.
> 
> Answer this question by keep in mind an fact that in an Big IT Industry we work on different projects. So some project involve the Roles and Responsibilities similar to what is defined for telecommunication engineer


Yes. If you can prove to EA that you have the skills of a Telecommunications Engineer, you definitely can.


----------



## appyandy123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi,

I have graduated in Civil Engineering from India in 2004 and worked for over 4 years in the Engineering domain. However in 2008 I enrolled for an MBA program and since 2010 I have been working as a Finance Manager. 

My new role has nothing to do with my Civil Engineering background. I wanted to know if I can still apply for the EA skill assessment test by preparing 3 CDRs.

Also, if at all EA accepts my CDRs and passes me, is there a probability of my application being rejected by the DAIC, since I have not worked in the selected area of skill assessment since 2008.

Request someone to please throw some light on this.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

appyandy123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have graduated in Civil Engineering from India in 2004 and worked for over 4 years in the Engineering domain. However in 2008 I enrolled for an MBA program and since 2010 I have been working as a Finance Manager.
> 
> ...


Hi fellow civil engineer. 
As far as i know, the work experience you can claim is within the past 10 years. So, if you work in engineerin from 2004 to 2008, maybe you can claim for 3 yr for 5 point, better be quick then


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

appyandy123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have graduated in Civil Engineering from India in 2004 and worked for over 4 years in the Engineering domain. However in 2008 I enrolled for an MBA program and since 2010 I have been working as a Finance Manager.
> 
> My new role has nothing to do with my Civil Engineering background. I wanted to know if I can still apply for the EA skill assessment test by preparing 3 CDRs.


I don't see any reason why you cannot. 



appyandy123 said:


> Also, if at all EA accepts my CDRs and passes me, is there a probability of my application being rejected by the DAIC, since I have not worked in the selected area of skill assessment since 2008.
> 
> Request someone to please throw some light on this.


As long as you can get 60 points you can apply for PR and there's no reason for DIAC to reject your application. However you cannot claim points for your work experience as a Finance Manager.


----------



## appyandy123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks Wesmant and Ancient Glory.


----------



## omveee (Sep 5, 2013)

*Reg. engineers Australia*

hello everybody,

I finished my bachelors in Electrical and electronics engineer and my masters in energy planning and policy from UTS.

I have already got assessed as electronics engineer from EA. But now i wanted to get assessed as Electrical engineer and submitted my documents again with electrical projects. I want to know whether they recognize me again as electrical engineer. Plz help me out with it


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

omveee said:


> hello everybody,
> 
> I finished my bachelors in Electrical and electronics engineer and my masters in energy planning and policy from UTS.
> 
> I have already got assessed as electronics engineer from EA. But now i wanted to get assessed as Electrical engineer and submitted my documents again with electrical projects. I want to know whether they recognize me again as electrical engineer. Plz help me out with it


If you have provided enough evidence, they surely will.


----------



## omveee (Sep 5, 2013)

*hello senior*



AncientGlory said:


> If you have provided enough evidence, they surely will.


thx for ur reply. I dont have any work experience other than three projects and academic transcripts.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

omveee said:


> hello everybody,
> 
> I finished my bachelors in Electrical and electronics engineer and my masters in energy planning and policy from UTS.
> 
> I have already got assessed as electronics engineer from EA. But now i wanted to get assessed as Electrical engineer and submitted my documents again with electrical projects. I want to know whether they recognize me again as electrical engineer. Plz help me out with it


They will.......all clients details stored electronically in their database......

But It won't affect your application for assessment........In this kind of situations.....where one want to be assessed for more than one engineering discipline .....a SOP is always helpful....

Cheers.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

omveee said:


> thx for ur reply. I dont have any work experience other than three projects and academic transcripts.


However, as you mention you have a masters in Electrical Engineering, correct? You are basically telling them that you have the skills of an Electrical Engineer. I'm guessing that you must have done some subjects in Electrical Engineering in your bachelors. Now with your masters seems like you have a strong case. Just my opinion.

However keep in mind that EA assesses your basic qualification (bachelors).

Several cases that come to my mind from my friends.

Two people got assessed as Electronics Engineers with no work experience even though their bachelors were in Computer Engineering. 
Several people I know got assessed as Telecommunications Engineers with a bachelor in Electronics and Electrical Engineering (These people had work experience).


----------



## omveee (Sep 5, 2013)

*Thx*

SOP means statement of purpose right. From where should I get. I really don't know about SOP can u explain to me plz?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

omveee said:


> SOP means statement of purpose right. From where should I get. I really don't know about SOP can u explain to me plz?


You should prepare yourself....the reasons why you got attracted to different category.........what made up your mind by giving one or two examples.........and what growth in career you see in future If you switch to his category......etc etc...

For experienced....they can switch to any category depending on their work experience and RRs in different industry..........


----------



## Firetoy (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah, definitely you do not need experience to get your skills assesed by EA


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

*Urgent info required*

Hi,

I have got visa invite which is going to expire on 13th september, 2013. I have submitted EOI on 7th may, 2013 and claim 60 points. The point details are :

1) Age : 30 points
2) B.tech : 15 points
3) Work experience : 9 year 1 month at the time of submitting EOI : 15 points

I have got my education assessment done from EA. At that time, I didn't have idea about the work experience assessment from EA and didn't went through that. Now, I don't have time to go for my work experience assessment.

The only issue I am facing right now is for claiming of full 15 points from DIAC for my work experience. I have got salary slips for few months from year 2006 to year 2013 and even bank statement too.

But for year 2004 and 2005 duration, I didn't have any salary slip or bank statement with me. The only document which I can provide to DIAC is work experience letter and form 16 for both the year. Will that be enough for DIAC to provide me complete 15 points?

I can't given ask the bank to provide me bank statement for year 2004 and 2005 as my bank account is closed. 

Can I also proceed with submission of visa application and also assessment of my work experience from EA. By the time I am allocated a CO, EA will provide me the work experience assessment. Then, I can provide that assessment to CO whenever he is assigned.

Please suggest me how to proceed now as I am quite confused now. I have only 3 to 4 days left to finalize my decision.

Please reply and if you need any other information, please let me know immediately.

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got visa invite which is going to expire on 13th september, 2013. I have submitted EOI on 7th may, 2013 and claim 60 points. The point details are :
> 
> ...



Dear Sandeep......


Work assessment from EA is not mandatory for DIAC..........

You can go ahead with your application.....as you got all proofs.........

For 2004 & 2005 your exp certificate and form 16 will do.......but submit a SD

Good luck


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

*What is SD*

Hi JP,

Thanks for your reply. What is SD & how to arrange this?

Just came to know, that visa fees has been increased by 15% from 1st september, 2013..Lot of money is on risk 5300 AUD..


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi JP,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. What is SD & how to arrange this?
> 
> Just came to know, that visa fees has been increased by 15% from 1st september, 2013..Lot of money is on risk 5300 AUD..


Yes.....true that fee has been increased........

Statutory declaration.......stating when you started your job ....what role....your responsibilities....salary......and other required info......

Gimme your mail id.....I will forward mine for your refernce...
Cheers


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

*thanks*

Thanks,

My email id is [email protected]

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Thanks,
> 
> My email id is [email protected]
> 
> ...


Sent....have a look


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Jyothi,

One query here. This SD should be on notary letter head or on simple word doc pages.

If on word doc, whether it needs attestation from any agency.

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi Jyothi,
> 
> One query here. This SD should be on notary letter head or on simple word doc pages.
> 
> ...


on Rs 20 bond paper and should be notorized


----------



## sandeep_cm (Sep 6, 2013)

DeMontfort said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are applying under the Washington Accord then experience has little to do with it initially. The one thing they will check is your qualification to ascertain whether or not it actually falls under the Washington Accord or not, and if it does they will look at the title of your degree and allocate an ASCO code (prior to 30 June 2010) or an ANZSCO code (from 01 July 2010 onwards) on that basis; however, you are entitled to appeal against any judgement but they will likely ask you to complete a CDR with additional fees being applied.
> 
> This is my experience of dealing with them recently - they awarded me an ASCO code which seemed to be far from what I actually do; however, it's on the SOL getting me 60 points so I accepted it (rightly or wrongly).


I am planning to apply for subclass 190 PR application to Australia. Occupation ID which I am planning to apply is 263213 ICT Systems Test Engineer. I am an IT professional with around 3.9 years of experience. I have few concerns before applying on the eligibility and my job roles,

1. Out of 3.9 years of experience, I have worked in one company for 2.2 years and another company for 1.7 years (currently working). Although the job roles and responsibilities are same in both the companies, my designation was Test Specialist in my first company and my designation is Senior Software Engineer-QA in my second company. I am concerned if ACS will give me skill set verification go ahead? Will this cause any problem?

2. Am I eligible for applying 190 subclass? I recently heard from an agent that for 190 visa we need to have minimum of 5 years experience (and this was a recent change from ACS an immigration dept of Aus). I did not see this update anywhere in Australlian immigration website. Can anyone please confirm on this?
I have 7 in IELTS and as per the immi.gov.au, I have 60 points. But if it is true that minimum years of exp is 5 then my total points will become 55.

My Points stats
Age - 30
Qualification - 15
Experience - 5 (I will lose this if it is true that minimum 5 yrs of experience is true)
IELTS - 10

3. Is it better to apply a visa through an agent or individually? What are the advantages of getting an agent apart from document preparation and advice on visa interview and stuff?


----------



## appyandy123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi, some queries 

I am in the process of preparing the 3 career episodes and get them assessed by EA. All the three CEs are derived from my work experience which is between 7-8 years old. I worked as an engineer from 2004 to 2008 and have changed careers since then. Hence, I work in a finance profession now and am not in an engineering domain any more.

My query is

1. Along with my application, I only have my work experience certificates issued by my employer to show as proof. I read somewhere in the forum that salary slips and IT certificates are also needed for assessment although the MSA booklet does not say any of this. I have no way to obtain my 8 year old salary slips and returns. Is this mandatory?

2. Since my CEs are derived from my work experience, do i also need to get my work experience assessed by EA? If yes, this becomes complex because as mentioned above, I only have experience certis and nothing else.

3. The FAQ section on the EA website talks about Employer reference certificates for the Career Episodes. Is it the same as a work experience certificate or do we need to produce some separate certificate of reference? If yes then what is this supposed to mean?

4. Once the skills are satisfactorily assessed by the EA, is it so that the person can only work in the profession for which he has been assessed; I am asking this because I will be assessed for my engg skills but will be looking for work in the finance domain.

Request the learned souls on the forum to clarify


----------



## er_viral (Jul 5, 2013)

Somebody please reply for "appyandy123" as I have few similar situation...
Thanks


----------



## Firetoy (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi there!
Talking from my experience, I will answer your queries:
1. No, they do not ask for pay slips. If you go through the MSA Booklet https://www.engineersaustralia.org....sment/migration_skills_assessment_booklet.pdf, look at page 25, and you will find what you need. Anyway, have a look at EA as they are updating things every now and then. Anyway, keep in mind that maybe DIAC can ask you for payslips!

2. You don't need to have your work experience assessed by EA since it is DIAC who will evaluate and decide that you meet the criteria concerning to your work experience. Anyway, I consider it convenience in order to DIAC not to ask you for further stuff if you have your work experience previously assessed.

3. I enclosed exactly the same document. Again, page 25 of MSA Booklet

4. This question has nothing to do with EA. It will depend on the visa you apply for. If you apply, for example, for a 190, as you will be sponsored in this case, I guess you will have to work on that

I hope this information can help you!



appyandy123 said:


> Hi, some queries
> 
> I am in the process of preparing the 3 career episodes and get them assessed by EA. All the three CEs are derived from my work experience which is between 7-8 years old. I worked as an engineer from 2004 to 2008 and have changed careers since then. Hence, I work in a finance profession now and am not in an engineering domain any more.
> 
> ...


----------



## er_viral (Jul 5, 2013)

Dear all,
Greetings!!!
Many thanks to experts for giving their comments which are being proved as blessing for a needy..

I have gone through the various threads and found, it is very difficult to get the certificate from previous and current employers with "5 main duties", although this is MUST for engineers Australia to get positive outcome for employment assessment...

However, I found that self declaration / statutory declaration may work..
in view of above, please please guide for following...

1) Self declaration / statutory declaration are same?
2) Can anyone provide me specimen of SD, which have been accepted by EA? PM to viralraval"at"gmail
3) Colleagues from previous and current employers need to sign this..this is must?
4) Separate SD need to be prepared for each employment?

I have 10 years of work exp from very prestigious companies in India and I have all the documents like payslips, appointment letters, appraisal letters, promotion letters, form 16, bank statement, relieving letters , experience certificate (without "5 main duties") etc...

Please guide...

Regards,
Viralkumar


----------



## HIMMVOV6 (Aug 29, 2013)

Can any one tell about the Joining Letter, No.. of Payslips required in case of ten years exp. , and Form 16 in case of work exp assessment. I am having only the photocopies of these docs. I have to make photcopy of already photocopied material. Will it work.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi, I have received CDR assessment outcome as Electrical Engineer but I did not apply for additional assessment service ( 8 yrs of work experience). Will it be asked by DIAC CO later on to provide it? Noted that i am gong to submit EOI by OcT under 189

Being a newbie, i earnestly request to be suggested by experts. Should i apply for addition assessment to EA now.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

suman.cuet said:


> Hi, I have received CDR assessment outcome as Electrical Engineer but I did not apply for additional assessment service ( 8 yrs of work experience). Will it be asked by DIAC CO later on to provide it? Noted that i am gong to submit EOI by OcT under 189 Being a newbie, i earnestly request to be suggested by experts. Should i apply for addition assessment to EA now.[/QUOTE
> I am keen to know this too.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

wesmant said:


> suman.cuet said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have received CDR assessment outcome as Electrical Engineer but I did not apply for additional assessment service ( 8 yrs of work experience). Will it be asked by DIAC CO later on to provide it? Noted that i am gong to submit EOI by OcT under 189 Being a newbie, i earnestly request to be suggested by experts. Should i apply for addition assessment to EA now.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

*Many thanks for the reply*



Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> wesmant said:
> 
> 
> > No. As long as you can provide DIAC your career experience proof, that's OK. The additional assessment service from EA is just an option.
> ...


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

i'd like to thank the reply too


----------



## Shank_Lucifer (Nov 12, 2013)

*In immediate need of suggestion for positive skills assessment by EA*

Hello seniors,
First of all this is a great platform for knowledge sharing and i am finding most of my answers here. So thanks a lot 

I am still in need of some suggestions as i have to carry forward my application.

Let me start off by telling you something about myself. I am a recent graduate(2013) of B.E. Electronics and Communication with just 67%(3 fails irrelevant to electronics)(very poor performance , i will really have to work hard for masters).
I am currently trying to pursue my M.E. from australia but i have some serious doubts regarding PR as that is the long term goal and then an MBA in future as it will of course cost lesser after PR 

My university is recognised by EA as SCHEME 2 according to NOOSR.
I am not going to claim any point for work experience. I am making 60 points 

All i need is a positive skills assessment by EA

1)I really want to do M.E.(Engineering Management) but E.A. categorizes engineering managers as to people with at least 3 years of MANAGERIALeek exp.
So, my counselor suggested to me that after M.E. in Engineering management I should apply as ELECTRONICS ENGINEER(nominated occupation) and i will get a positive skills assessment with these grades simply on the basis of my undergraduation and some trainings and projects by CDR pathway. What do you think is it possible(without full-time relevant work exp and such poor grades) ?

2)An immigration consultant told me that i will be needing at least 1 years of work experience in my nominated occupation after completing masters for a positive skills assessment. Is that true ?(If yes, what is the general trend; i mean how many years of exp does it take for people to have positive skills assessment ?)

3) After reading the MSA booklet so many times, i found a loopholenod. If i complete my masters with a fully accredited program (for example rmit's MASTER'S IN ELECTRICAL AND ELECTRONICS......which is right now provisionaly accredited but it will get accreditation) I will be eligible to apply by AUSTRALIAN QUALIFICATION pathway rather then the normnal CDR pathway.If that is the case and i am not claiming any kind of points from DAIC ; will i be given positive skills assessment if i perform well and without any kind of full time relevant work experience(being a recent postgraduate student)??? 
(A lot of my future planning depends on this one, so guys please consider the situation :behindsofa
(
My simple assumption here is just like washington accord , AUSTRALIAN QUALIFICATION pathway does not require any kind of work experience for a positive skills assessment
)

Seniors please feel free to guide about anything and everything. I need some honest suggestions. Hoping for an early reply.

Thanks for reading


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Shank_Lucifer said:


> 1)I really want to do M.E.(Engineering Management) but E.A. categorizes engineering managers as to people with at least 3 years of MANAGERIALeek exp.
> So, my counselor suggested to me that after M.E. in Engineering management I should apply as ELECTRONICS ENGINEER(nominated occupation) and i will get a positive skills assessment with these grades simply on the basis of my undergraduation and some trainings and projects by CDR pathway. What do you think is it possible(without full-time relevant work exp and such poor grades) ?


Your counselor is right. Generally, EA assesses your undergraduate qualifications.



Shank_Lucifer said:


> 2)An immigration consultant told me that i will be needing at least 1 years of work experience in my nominated occupation after completing masters for a positive skills assessment. Is that true ?(If yes, what is the general trend; i mean how many years of exp does it take for people to have positive skills assessment ?)


This immigration consultant is wrong. There is no such requirement for EA.



Shank_Lucifer said:


> 3) After reading the MSA booklet so many times, i found a loopholenod. If i complete my masters with a fully accredited program (for example rmit's MASTER'S IN ELECTRICAL AND ELECTRONICS......which is right now provisionaly accredited but it will get accreditation) I will be eligible to apply by AUSTRALIAN QUALIFICATION pathway rather then the normnal CDR pathway.If that is the case and i am not claiming any kind of points from DAIC ; will i be given positive skills assessment if i perform well and without any kind of full time relevant work experience(being a recent postgraduate student)???
> (A lot of my future planning depends on this one, so guys please consider the situation :behindsofa
> (
> My simple assumption here is just like washington accord , AUSTRALIAN QUALIFICATION pathway does not require any kind of work experience for a positive skills assessment
> ...


To the best of my understanding If you don't have an undergraduate qualification from Australia you cannot skip writing CDRs. To get a positive skills assessment from EA you do not need one year work experience.


----------



## Shank_Lucifer (Nov 12, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> Your counselor is right. Generally, EA assesses your undergraduate qualifications.
> 
> This immigration consultant is wrong. There is no such requirement for EA.
> 
> ...


1.So, if i do my M.E. in engineering management can i be assessed positively with such poor grades(67%) as an ELECTRONICS ENGINEER [after 2 years when i will be completing my masters in engineering management]? What do you think ?

2.In the booklet they have mentioned this under AUSTRALIAN QUALIFICATIONS

"
Please note that ONLY accredited Australian qualifications
are eligible under this pathway. If your undergraduate
engineering qualification is from overseas, and unless your
postgraduate (Masters) qualification is FULLY accredited,
you cannot apply using this pathway.
"
Can you please elucidate on OVERSEES.Does oversees here mean washington accord countries or all oversess country ?

I am an ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGINEER from india which is not a part of washington accord.


----------



## Shank_Lucifer (Nov 12, 2013)

Also, if i do get eligible to apply through the AUSTRALIAN QUALIFICATION patway. Does it become easier to get a positive skills assessment in comparison to CDR pathway; knowing the fact i have no work experience in the nominated occupation just degrees , trainings and projects !


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Shank_Lucifer said:


> 1.So, if i do my M.E. in engineering management can i be assessed positively with such poor grades(67%) as an ELECTRONICS ENGINEER [after 2 years when i will be completing my masters in engineering management]? What do you think ?


Your grades does not matter as long as you have completed the degree.



Shank_Lucifer said:


> 2.In the booklet they have mentioned this under AUSTRALIAN QUALIFICATIONS
> 
> 
> "
> ...


All overseas countries.



Shank_Lucifer said:


> Also, if i do get eligible to apply through the AUSTRALIAN QUALIFICATION patway. Does it become easier to get a positive skills assessment in comparison to CDR pathway; knowing the fact i have no work experience in the nominated occupation just degrees , trainings and projects !


Yes. In CDR pathway you need to write three Competency Demonstration Reports(CDRs) about three Engineering projects and forward them to EA for assessment. This assessment takes around 16 weeks.

On the other hand, if you get an Australian accredited qualification you don't need to submit CDRs. The assessment process only takes around 4-6 weeks I think.


----------



## Shank_Lucifer (Nov 12, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> Your grades does not matter as long as you have completed the degree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir ,
1)
What is the difference between CDR and Australian Qualification in terms of assessment ? Does it become easier to get positive skills assessment with Australian Qualification or it is just helpful in reducing time.

2)If i go ahead with Engineering management as postgraduation and i apply for skills assessment as an ELECTRONICS EMGINEER after two years(i.e.post completion of masters). Chances would be slimmer to get a positive assessment as CONTINUOUS PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT would be difficult as iw ould be changing my field of study.

3) What do u think would it be wise to pursue engineering mangement rather then electronics engineering for a positive assessment ? 

4) In order to tackle the CPD thing i can apply during first semester of masters in engineering management i.e. feb or march as that can help with my CPD problem.


What do you think ? How should I go about my masters ?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Shank_Lucifer said:


> Sir ,
> 1)
> What is the difference between CDR and Australian Qualification in terms of assessment ? Does it become easier to get positive skills assessment with Australian Qualification or it is just helpful in reducing time.


Writing CDRs could be a tedious process. If you have Australian qualifications you don't have to do anything.
If you have Australian accredited qualifications it is guaranteed that you will get a positive assessment, provided you have done enough credits on your nominated occupation. There's no such guarantee with CDR.


Shank_Lucifer said:


> 2)If i go ahead with Engineering management as postgraduation and i apply for skills assessment as an ELECTRONICS EMGINEER after two years(i.e.post completion of masters). Chances would be slimmer to get a positive assessment as CONTINUOUS PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT would be difficult as iw ould be changing my field of study.


I don't think so, I think it would add more value to your CPD.


Shank_Lucifer said:


> 3) What do u think would it be wise to pursue engineering mangement rather then electronics engineering for a positive assessment ?


I don't think it would matter. Do your masters in the area that you like. It will not affect the chance of getting a positive assessment as an Electronics Engineer.






Shank_Lucifer said:


> 4) In order to tackle the CPD thing i can apply during first semester of masters in engineering management i.e. feb or march as that can help with my CPD problem.
> 
> What do you think ? How should I go about my masters ?


Personally I think you are too hung up on this assessment thing. I know around 20 people who got the assesement without any problem. I don't know anyone who got a negative assessment outcome. 

Just do your masters in whatever are you like. You already have a bachelors in Electronics Engineering. No one can say you are not an Engineer.


----------



## Shank_Lucifer (Nov 12, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> Writing CDRs could be a tedious process. If you have Australian qualifications you don't have to do anything.
> If you have Australian accredited qualifications it is guaranteed that you will get a positive assessment, provided you have done enough credits on your nominated occupation. There's no such guarantee with CDR.
> 
> I don't think so, I think it would add more value to your CPD.
> ...


.....
These 20 people you are talking about were recent graduates 
? Without any kind of work exp ?
...
I feel that i should apply for assessment right now or in february and do my masters in engineering management . Thank you so much for replying to my queries and had u been in my position would you have done the same ?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Shank_Lucifer said:


> .....
> These 20 people you are talking about were recent graduates
> ? Without any kind of work exp ?
> ...
> I feel that i should apply for assessment right now or in february and do my masters in engineering management . Thank you so much for replying to my queries and had u been in my position would you have done the same ?


Nah, none of them were recent graduates and all of them had at least one year work experience.

I would do my masters in the field that I like. I'm positive that this would not affect in anyway in getting a positive assessment. However, if I were you, I would write my CDRs NOW and get the assessment done. I would not wait until I finish my two years of masters. Who knows what could happen in two years? Rules change always.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
20 November 2013
Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list are as follows:

Available = occupation is available for nomination
Restricted = occupation is under review and invitations will not be issued pending the outcome of the review
Closed = occupation is closed for invitations

The following occupations on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list 2013-14 are now restricted:

ANZSCO 233211 Civil engineer
ANZSCO 233512 Mechanical engineer
ANZSCO 233513 Production or plant engineer

See the occupations in demand page for all available occupations.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
> 20 November 2013
> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list are as follows:
> 
> ...


Zeroman, where are you?


----------



## Column (Jan 13, 2014)

I have got my degree assessed by EA. Now I have applied for work experience assessment. What is the turnaround time for work experience assessment by EA.


----------



## YZAG (Oct 20, 2012)

Column said:


> I have got my degree assessed by EA. Now I have applied for work experience assessment. What is the turnaround time for work experience assessment by EA.


EA is currently assessing applications of 1st September, 2013 and current turnaround is 17 weeks.


I have a question of my own if anybody can help on my potential skillselect query. I have a Ph.D. from United States and was wondering:
--- if anybody actually opted for the 'Overseas PhD' option in the Engineers Australia CDR application

--- and if it is really required to claim the points in SkillSelect in addition to a positive CDR/Skills Assessment.

thanks in advance!


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Column said:


> I have got my degree assessed by EA. Now I have applied for work experience assessment. What is the turnaround time for work experience assessment by EA.


You should note that there's no need to get your work experience assessed by the EA to claim points for that.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

YZAG said:


> --- and if it is really required to claim the points in SkillSelect in addition to a positive CDR/Skills Assessment.
> 
> thanks in advance!


I don't think so.


----------



## wmlee (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey guys,

I just graduated with a Bachelor of Civil Engineering with Structural as my major from University of Sydney. Does anyone know approximated how long it will will take for skill assessment from EA? 

Also, do I fall under 'Civil Engineer' or 'Structural Engineer' under the SOL or can I chose either? Does it make any difference between choosing the two?

Cheers! :tea:


----------



## Everton (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey guys! I was wondering if you could give me some advices.

This is my case:

I got my bachelor degree in Mechatronics Engineering in Brazil 4 years ago and have 6 years of experience in industrial automation. I've been meaning to apply for PR since I got back from Perth in 2012. 

So, I did some research and found that the best way would be through Skilled visa.

I got 7 on IELTS, just finished the papers for CDR and I'm about to send this documentation to EA. 

I'd like to know if u think I'm at the right path or if I should do something else.
I'll be very glad for having a feedback.

See ya!


----------



## YZAG (Oct 20, 2012)

Everton said:


> Hey guys! I was wondering if you could give me some advices.
> 
> This is my case:
> 
> ...



I am guessing you did the groundwork. If I were you, I would go for the maximum possible points I could gain, even if it is the hard way...the reason is, the immigration rules and point thresholds keep changing all the time...if time is an issue for you, maximize points IMO...

Assuming you will fall under 233999 ENGINEERING PROFESSIONALS, this code has traditionally low demand, and suffer from low # of slots...again, for you, I think time is money...gather all supporting documentation so that you can hit the ground running...


----------



## preeti88 (Jun 20, 2013)

I wanted a help regarding an issue.

I have completed my Engineering degree in Chemical engineering and have a work experience of 6 years as Senior Chemical Process Engineer which has basically nothing much to do with my degree. I have to complete the CDR and send them as I am planning to apply for subclass 189. Is it necessary that I write the career episode based on my engineering degree?? I have done few projects and training during the engineering degree but my work experience is different from that.

I have been told by the agent that my CDR report should be mostly based on the engineering degree. Can anyone suggest something??


----------



## appyandy123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Preeti, ur best bet is to write the CDRs in relation to your actual work ex since that is where you will get the maximum meat to write on; you may probably write 1 career episode (out of the 3) based on any of your engineering projects and I may strongly recommend you to write at least the other 2 based on your work ex. This may also help in spinning your work ex as relevant in the eyes of the assessor and help u score points for relevant work ex as well.



preeti88 said:


> I wanted a help regarding an issue.
> 
> I have completed my Engineering degree in Chemical engineering and have a work experience of 6 years as Senior Chemical Process Engineer which has basically nothing much to do with my degree. I have to complete the CDR and send them as I am planning to apply for subclass 189. Is it necessary that I write the career episode based on my engineering degree?? I have done few projects and training during the engineering degree but my work experience is different from that.
> 
> I have been told by the agent that my CDR report should be mostly based on the engineering degree. Can anyone suggest something??


----------



## preeti88 (Jun 20, 2013)

appyandy123 said:


> Hi Preeti, ur best bet is to write the CDRs in relation to your actual work ex since that is where you will get the maximum meat to write on; you may probably write 1 career episode (out of the 3) based on any of your engineering projects and I may strongly recommend you to write at least the other 2 based on your work ex. This may also help in spinning your work ex as relevant in the eyes of the assessor and help u score points for relevant work ex as well.


Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## YZAG (Oct 20, 2012)

preeti88 said:


> I wanted a help regarding an issue.
> 
> I have completed my Engineering degree in Chemical engineering and have a work experience of 6 years as Senior Chemical Process Engineer which has basically nothing much to do with my degree. I have to complete the CDR and send them as I am planning to apply for subclass 189. Is it necessary that I write the career episode based on my engineering degree?? I have done few projects and training during the engineering degree but my work experience is different from that.
> 
> I have been told by the agent that my CDR report should be mostly based on the engineering degree. Can anyone suggest something??


Use the *Situation, Task, Action, Result * method to build up your Career Episodes. In my opinion, these are important: (1) use the technical jargon and/or situations that will correlate with the ANZSCO Code description (233112), (2) your 3 main abilities (as required in the Migration Skills Booklet) into three career episodes (examples may be: technical depth, analytical skills, leadership). Use many diagrams and schematics as possible. I also added organizational charts as well. 

My two cents: finish the CDR as quickly as possible and have somebody else read and critique...try to follow the word limit suggested.

Good luck!


----------



## appyandy123 (Sep 2, 2013)

My suggestion would be to use as little schematics and diagrams as possible since it is very explicitly mentioned in the MSA booklet to limit the number of diagrams and highly technical material.




YZAG said:


> Use the *Situation, Task, Action, Result * method to build up your Career Episodes. In my opinion, these are important: (1) use the technical jargon and/or situations that will correlate with the ANZSCO Code description (233112), (2) your 3 main abilities (as required in the Migration Skills Booklet) into three career episodes (examples may be: technical depth, analytical skills, leadership). Use many diagrams and schematics as possible. I also added organizational charts as well.
> 
> My two cents: finish the CDR as quickly as possible and have somebody else read and critique...try to follow the word limit suggested.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

Qwe


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

suman.cuet said:


> Hi, I have received CDR assessment outcome as Electrical Engineer but I did not apply for additional assessment service ( 8 yrs of work experience). Will it be asked by DIAC CO later on to provide it? Noted that i am gong to submit EOI by OcT under 189
> 
> Being a newbie, i earnestly request to be suggested by experts. Should i apply for addition assessment to EA now.




Hi suman.cuet,

Did u claim points for 8 yrs of experience in EOI eventhough u didnt got it assessed by EA?

Can anyone please share if they have gone thru the same


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> Hi suman.cuet,
> 
> Did u claim points for 8 yrs of experience in EOI eventhough u didnt got it assessed by EA?
> 
> Can anyone please share if they have gone thru the same


yes w/o assessed work experience part by EA


----------



## Everton (Mar 25, 2014)

YZAG said:


> I am guessing you did the groundwork. If I were you, I would go for the maximum possible points I could gain, even if it is the hard way...the reason is, the immigration rules and point thresholds keep changing all the time...if time is an issue for you, maximize points IMO...
> 
> Assuming you will fall under 233999 ENGINEERING PROFESSIONALS, this code has traditionally low demand, and suffer from low # of slots...again, for you, I think time is money...gather all supporting documentation so that you can hit the ground running...


Thanks YZAG! What you mean with "go for the maximum possible points I could gain"? Shoul I apply for Relevant Skilled Employment as well? 

I thought I'd fall under 233511 Industrial Engineer according to the old ASCO, where it's possible to see the tasks related to each occupation, while ANZSCO I havent been able to sse it. There is a ANZSCO version 1.2 revised in 2013. 

Do you know anything about the demand for this one?

Well, I have until the end of June to apply for that as my IELTS expires in July.


----------



## YZAG (Oct 20, 2012)

Everton said:


> Thanks YZAG! What you mean with "go for the maximum possible points I could gain"? Shoul I apply for Relevant Skilled Employment as well?
> 
> I thought I'd fall under 233511 Industrial Engineer according to the old ASCO, where it's possible to see the tasks related to each occupation, while ANZSCO I havent been able to sse it. There is a ANZSCO version 1.2 revised in 2013.
> 
> ...


Hi there, I am not qualified enough to answer your questions (this is MY opinion from my experience)

-- which Code you would qualify for?

If one would have enough skills and experience that they think can get positive skills assessment under a category with high number of openings, that would be ideal. Example: I would be qualified as a Lecturer (high openings) and Materials Engineer (Low openings + unpredictable). If YOU think that you could qualify for a different code that you think is slow in invitations because not many are opting for it, I believe there are ways to get that assessed before hand (VETASSESS has a paid opinion service for that).

Again, refer to the latest ANZSCO list : Skilled Occupations List (SOL)


In terms of maximizing points, the ways are 

1) IELTS - hard but possible to get an overall 8 band - probably the way to go

2) if age bracket is an issue, make sure you wait or hurry, to be in the 25 - 32 bracket- out of your control factor

3) experience - cannot really add much in a short period of time (and you do not need to get your experience assessed, just have strong evidence that you worked overseas, this may depend on the case officer as well)


tc


----------



## Everton (Mar 25, 2014)

YZAG said:


> Hi there, I am not qualified enough to answer your questions (this is MY opinion from my experience)
> 
> -- which Code you would qualify for?
> 
> ...





It seems I'll fall under 233513 Plant Engineer. I've talked to EA about that and I've read the tasks for this occupation. 

About getting more points:

- My age is not a problem as I'm 26.

- I like to think I have a great experience and also worked in South America and Europe (where I am right now).

- IELTS: I got 7 and I'll give the first shot now as this one expires in July. To get 8, it'll take me a considerable amount of time, I guess.


I believe the demand for this occupation, which has the specialisation Automation and Control Engineer, isn't low based on the the vacancies I've seen on seek.com.au.

Thanks again!


----------



## heather_ss (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello, 

After an applicant gets a positive skills assessment, is registration as a chartered engineer with Engineers Australia mandatory? before you apply for a 189 visa? In other words, should you register with EA even before you file an EOI on skillselect. I am referring to the question on skillselect that asks about registratuib

Thanks,
Heather


----------



## YZAG (Oct 20, 2012)

heather_ss said:


> Hello,
> 
> After an applicant gets a positive skills assessment, is registration as a chartered engineer with Engineers Australia mandatory? before you apply for a 189 visa? In other words, should you register with EA even before you file an EOI on skillselect. I am referring to the question on skillselect that asks about registratuib
> 
> ...


Heather, The answer is NO. All you would need for an EOI are the (1) Reference (Contact #), and (2) Date of Assessment that is on the official letter. 

This information is critical. Wait till you receive the official letter before you go ahead with the EOI. 

Good luck with the EOI!


----------



## Shrinivas (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello,

I am from India and my B.Tech and M.Tech is in Chemical Technology and my Ph.D is in Oil Technology (which is a sub branch of Chemical Technology). Would Engineers Australia be the right assessing body for my education assessment? Similarly, would Engineers Australia assess my professional/job experience? 

I am also confused about the application form which I am supposed to submit at Engineers Australia. Should I submit the application form as per Washington Accord or Sydney Accord or Dublin Accord.

Dear experts I request you to kindly guide me on my query as the things are very very confusing.

Regards,


----------



## YZAG (Oct 20, 2012)

Shrinivas said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am from India and my B.Tech and M.Tech is in Chemical Technology and my Ph.D is in Oil Technology (which is a sub branch of Chemical Technology). Would Engineers Australia be the right assessing body for my education assessment? Similarly, would Engineers Australia assess my professional/job experience?
> 
> ...


Hi, you have to figure out your assessing body based on the ANZSCO code you are pursuing. The list is here: Skilled Occupations List (SOL)

Any assessment authority (for example, Engineers Australia) will not be able to predict a positive outcome of your application. However, there is a email (for example [email protected]) that you may address your inquiries.

I am no expert in this area but I am positive Engineers Australia will most likely be the authority in your area. You may fall under the Washington accord for Professional Engineers IMO.


If you look at the Engineers Australia application http://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...shington_accord_application_form_july2014.pdf

You can opt for the Relevant Skilled Employment and Overseas PhD verification for extra cost. They will not influence your decision in selecting these services. It's YOUR call.

Again, Engineers Australia is the final authority in your assessment, not us here. Good luck!


----------



## HelloStranger (Aug 1, 2014)

I've submitted a CDR and Skilled Employment assessment application to Engineers Australia and was expecting the results last July 2014.

I contacted EA and was informed that they issued me a letter asking for my original IELTS TRF be sent to them…

It turns out that the TRF my Test Center previously issued was not delivered to EA.

Does the IELTS TRF gate the review of the CDR/Skills Assessment?

I am wondering if its only the IELTS TRF that they need, but they have actually completed my assessment, or if they haven’t even started assessing my case in the first place.

Thanks!


----------



## Shrinivas (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your kind advice yzag. I will write my queries to EA,

Regards,


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

AncientGlory said:


> Well, wish you good luck then mate. Nothing is impossible .



can i ask you prepared CDR yourself?
if yes can you forward me sample
also how much EA take for skill assessment


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

I have got some questions. Will be grateful if any body answer this.

I am a military engineer working since 2001 in military. But I have done my BSc in Civil Engg in 2010. I have done my Combat engineering course in 2003 and afterthat( from 2003-2006) i was responsible for various engineering jobs.
Now, how much years of experience I should consider? is it from 2003 or after the BSc Degree?

I have done my EA assesment as Civil Engineer ( 233211). But they have not told any thing about the exp. Will this experience will be judged by the VO during the visa process?

Waiting for the answer...from any expert...


----------



## edobert (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi,

I am in the process of writing down the careers episodes to be assessed by EA as a Civil Engineer. I have limited work experience as well, since I hold a Bachelor and Master in Civil Engineering from Italy, and I will be finishing my PhD here in Australia in March.

Therefore, I have 4 ideas about 3 career episodes:
1) My Bach thesis: designing a photo voltaic system for a house (pretty basic)
2) My Master thesis (done in Au during an exchange program) : it was mostly a cost benefit analysis regarding the effectiveness of rainwater tanks and recycled water and which one is the best option
3) My PhD (which is not over yet though), which would be actually a mix of civil eng, water management, IT, statistics
4) Some casual work I have done between 2011 and 2012, regarding water, energy and CO2 reductions by using more efficient appliances.

Which ones of these would you pick and which one would you leave out? is #1 too basic? Is #2 a bit out of topic for civil eng?is #3 risky since it is not over yet and a mix of many fields?

I know it is a slightly specific question but I hope you can give me some suggestions. Thanks!

Ed


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello AncientGlory,

I have sent you a private message can you please reply to it, its quite urgent.

Regards,



AncientGlory said:


> Agreed. The point is that if your work experience is genuine, you have worked for a well known company and you have all the documents to prove this, you don't need an opinion from EA.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

Dear All ,

I Would like you people to advise me on a situatioon which ia m facing right now :

I submitted my Skill Assessment Migration form with a slight mistake in wrong date of birth , i am born on 9 th jan 1988 and i wrote it 9 th jan 2014 , this was a mistake which i am sure could be rectified if i mail Engineers AUs with a corect for m, i suppose .

The form was received on sept 30th which means that my CDR shall be assessed in december thats 13 week from now .

Please suggest me what should i do ???????should i email them in december or now.
I have submittd my NIC with translation so that is also a proof .


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

edobert said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of writing down the careers episodes to be assessed by EA as a Civil Engineer. I have limited work experience as well, since I hold a Bachelor and Master in Civil Engineering from Italy, and I will be finishing my PhD here in Australia in March.
> 
> ...


You can use any one of these. However, I suggest that you spread out the episodes through out your career. For an example, I wrote my first CE based on my 10 month work experience. The other 2 CEs were based on my PhD.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hello folks.... my question is regarding work experience for skill select.. do we need that in case of engineers Australia..as i am now going to lodge my application... for immigration process i dont want to claim experience points as my elder brother is citizen in Australia and will claim his 10 points.. but at this stage my question is regarding only skill select .. i want to get points for my education so for that purpose i need to go for skill access.. now my confusion is do i need work experience for the same or not.. please help


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

raman15091987 said:


> hello folks.... my question is regarding work experience for skill select.. do we need that in case of engineers Australia..as i am now going to lodge my application... for immigration process i dont want to claim experience points as my elder brother is citizen in Australia and will claim his 10 points.. but at this stage my question is regarding only skill select .. i want to get points for my education so for that purpose i need to go for skill access.. now my confusion is do i need work experience for the same or not.. please help


(1) You do not have to have work experience to get a positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia.

(2) Having/Claiming work experience is not mandatory for the skills assessment or the PR.

(3) If you have work experience, it is better to show that to EA. This does not mean that you have to claim that work experience when you lodge your EOI or the visa application.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

thanx ancientglory.... for writing those career episodes can i write it from my study projects.... as i worked in BSNL(bharat sanchar nigam limited) India.. for 2 months and again for 6 months..i was even paid for these ... i have enough material from those two projects.. but do not have any experience in other than this in telecom industry.. is it enough for sill assessment??


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, you can base your career episodes on your undergraduate/postgraduate studies, work experience or both.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

thanx alot bro.... for your reply.... 

my point calculation are as :

age- 30
ielts-0(as i have 6.5 in writing L-8.5 R-8.5 S-7.5)
qualification- 15
sponsorship by elder brother: 10
partner-5

for partner points to claim , her governing body is acs as she is network administrator and bachelors in computer applications. her experience is 3 years.can i get 5 points for that after skill assessment.. and if yes do have any idea for skill assessment for acs


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Dear Expats,

Can anyone help me out here? I applied for EA assessment on 30th September, they received my application on 3rd October and deducted my fee. Since then there has been no communication between EA and me, shouldn't I receive a confirmation email or a receipt of payment via mail? And, do they really take 13 weeks to assess your application?

Kindly advise.
Thanks!


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Thanks*



AncientGlory said:


> Yeah, you can base your career episodes on your undergraduate/postgraduate studies, work experience or both.



Ancient Glory you are not less then an Angel for all of us ....really helpful and humble in r comments .

Dear i have sent u a private msg .....Please add me , wanaa discuss some of my equerries.

I know you wil not let me down as you have always supported others ,

Waiting impatiently for you on face book


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

raman15091987 said:


> thanx alot bro.... for your reply....
> 
> my point calculation are as :
> 
> ...


Yes if she gets a positive skills assessment from ACS and also gets above 6 for all modules in IELTS you can claim 5 points for the spouse.

ACS skills assessment criteria is pretty straightforward and you can do it online. You only need to have 2 years of work experience in the relevant field and a degree to get a positive skills assessment. No need to prepare any documents.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Lord Raven said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Can anyone help me out here? I applied for EA assessment on 30th September, they received my application on 3rd October and deducted my fee. Since then there has been no communication between EA and me, shouldn't I receive a confirmation email or a receipt of payment via mail? And, do they really take 13 weeks to assess your application?
> 
> ...


Be patient. Your assessment will come.


----------



## rajeshm333 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi ancientglory

Thanks for sharing information and guiding people on this forum.

1.Currently i am having a work experience of 7 yrs 3 months as mechanical design engineer. I did my bachelors in Mech. Engineering . My Ielsts score is 6 in each band.So if i consider my experience as 5+ i am getting 55 points.

I need your suggestions regarding below questions.

1.Can i get my skills assessed by EA now(Nov14) and lodge an EOI (in april15) as iam planning to claim points for 8+ yrs work experience as i will complete 8 yrs by July2015. or wait till july 2015 to get my skills & work assessment done by EA(which may help in smooth process during DIAC verification)

2.My wife holds a bachelors degree in Electronics & communications Engineering.she worked as system analyst for 2 yrs.So to claim partner points where should i get her skills assessed?Will be EA or ACS?

Regards,
Rajesh


----------



## Ronit (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello Fellow Members,

I am in process of Submitting My Experience letters for ACS Skill Assesment However i have hit a Roadblock now. My Employer has sent me an relieving letter is a required format as outlined by ACS but thay have not mentioned the "FUll Time " word in it and it doesn't say that i was working full time. When i went to them they said that this is all they can provide me as outline by their legal department.
Now I have two options :
1) Edit the document and add A line which says i was working Fulltime(Which may not be right thing to do i Suppose, but will ACS really look deep into this?)

2) Get Stat declaration signed by My Manager (Well he is not friendly) or any other supervisor(which might be a problem based on Company Policy).

3) Attach an email (may be from HR)confirming that i was working full time.

What do you suggest..I should do ? and Also Can anybody attach Stat Declaration Format they have used recentlywhich got aprooved by ACS..and Stamp paper should be on how many Rs Stamp Paper?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

rajeshm333 said:


> Hi ancientglory
> 
> Thanks for sharing information and guiding people on this forum.
> 
> ...


1. Skills assessment is usually valid for 3 years unless the assessing authority states otherwise.

2. You can go with either, but depending on the number of ICT subjects in her degree, ACS might give her a negative assessment.


----------



## rajeshm333 (Nov 4, 2014)

In this regard,I can get only her qualification assessed by EA.
Can I claim points for her qualification assessment?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

To claim points from your spouse, she needs
(1) A positive skills assessment for a Job code in the same list as you are applying
(2) Be younger than 50
(3) band 6 or above for all modules in IELTS


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi All,

Anyone, who've sent their applications or applications received by EA, after August 2014 and already with an outcome? As am trying to get an idea on current processing time.

Also do anyone of you have an idea on how reliable & accurate the [email protected] email address is?, I've sent an status email this morning and received the same reply I've got last week Monday.

Any help on this would be great.

J.

SKILL ASSESSMENT RECEIVED BY EA on 02/10/2014 - Assumed this to be the day they charged the Credit card.
IELTS 7,8,9,9


----------



## rajeshm333 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi AncientGlory

Need your help again.

I am currently having a work experience of 7.5 years of which the first year was classroom & on job training during which i received stipend(the same is mentioned in my appointment letter).I am still working for the same firm.

1.Will DIAC consider my training period(1 year)?

My firm is a strategic business unit of a MNC. The name has of our business unit has been changed thrice in the last four years due to mergers & acquirements

Do I need to provide any proofs for his to DIAC?

Hope you can help me on this


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

rajeshm333 said:


> Hi AncientGlory
> 
> Need your help again.
> 
> ...


I think that generally, you can only claim points after you become "skilled". Engineers Australia considers you to have become skilled after you complete your degree. Therefore, I do not think Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) will consider your experience during your training training period.

Depending on your case officer you might or might not need to provide proof.


----------



## Silents (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I am trying to apply as production engineer as this is where my 8 years experience has been. I would really appreciate if anyone who has been successfully assesesed as production engineer share with me their CDR. I am really nervous as I need to claim points for experience as well. Please help.


----------



## ahsan09 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Help!*

Hello Everyone!

I was hoping someone would tell me if my MEng. Manufacturing from RMIT (1.5 yr) can be assessed without CDRs. It doesnt show on the accredited qualifications list! On top of this I have been unable to find a relevant job. 

What do you guys reckon? Will I have problems getting my degree assessed???


----------



## ENGR-189 (Mar 14, 2015)

Silents said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am trying to apply as production engineer as this is where my 8 years experience has been. I would really appreciate if anyone who has been successfully assesesed as production engineer share with me their CDR. I am really nervous as I need to claim points for experience as well. Please help.


Nothing to be nervous about, follow the process and you will be ok.
CDR is outlined in migration_skills_assessment_booklet, with easy to follow instructions.

Good Luck!


----------



## aadilabbasi (Sep 17, 2010)

what are requirement for engineering draft-person skills assessments?


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Dear Experts, 
I had submitted my assessment on 18th March, and today received the outcome under ANZSCO-233914. But EA did not out any comments related to my experience, whether I had submitted reference letters from my current and former employer. 

Note: I had not applied for "Additional Services" during EA Assessment Application. 

Since there are no comments related to my work experience in the assessment outcome, am I sill able to claim points in EOI? 

Really confused now.


----------



## tariq620 (Jul 6, 2015)

Dear Experts,

I want to submit MSA online. There applicant need to select "assess type" containing five options such as "Competence Demonstration Report", "Australian Qualification", "Dublin Accord", "Sydney Accord" and "Washington Accord". I want to claim 10 points for my B.Sc in Chemical Engineering and 15 points for 6 years relevant work experience. Please note that my country Bangladesh is not a signatory with the Accords. Can you please tell me which one among those five is appropriate for me?

Regards,


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

tariq620 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I want to submit MSA online. There applicant need to select "assess type" containing five options such as "Competence Demonstration Report", "Australian Qualification", "Dublin Accord", "Sydney Accord" and "Washington Accord". I want to claim 10 points for my B.Sc in Chemical Engineering and 15 points for 6 years relevant work experience. Please note that my country Bangladesh is not a signatory with the Accords. Can you please tell me which one among those five is appropriate for me?
> 
> Regards,


Competence Demonstration Report


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Dear Experts,
> I had submitted my assessment on 18th March, and today received the outcome under ANZSCO-233914. But EA did not out any comments related to my experience, whether I had submitted reference letters from my current and former employer.
> 
> Note: I had not applied for "Additional Services" during EA Assessment Application.
> ...


Yes, you can claim point from DIBP for this experience although it could put you in a good position if you submit additional employment assessment from EA beforehand. Also, it is beneficial to you to let EA assess your experience as it will help you when you look for job in australia. Note that if submit additonal assessment from EA, it will take few days to issue the new letter. This is what happened for me. Good luck!


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

tariq620 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I want to submit MSA online. There applicant need to select "assess type" containing five options such as "Competence Demonstration Report", "Australian Qualification", "Dublin Accord", "Sydney Accord" and "Washington Accord". I want to claim 10 points for my B.Sc in Chemical Engineering and 15 points for 6 years relevant work experience. Please note that my country Bangladesh is not a signatory with the Accords. Can you please tell me which one among those five is appropriate for me?
> 
> Regards,


CDR stream is the most appropriate for your case as long as your qualifications are from Bangladesh. Note that 6 years of relevant experience will grant you only 10 pts, not 15, and relevant B.Sc will grant you 15 pts.


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have an inquiry about the assessments, you see, I have been granted the 476 visa on the basis that my university is recognised under the washington accord. It is based in the UAE, and is ABET accredited. Based on that, I have applied for the assessment using the accord pathway about a week ago as a first step towards obtaining the PR (189).

However, I was doing some reading today and the international agreements website specified that the washington accord only applies to institutions WITHIN its jurisdiction, meaning that ABET degrees are only recognised if the the universities are INSIDE the US.

That's my confusion there, will I get a negative assessment now? If so, how was I granted the 476 visa?? Should I call engineers australia? And did anyone have the same issue yet got a positive assessment?

Thanks and I'm really hoping someone would clear this confusion up for me.

Regards


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

Lord Raven said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Can anyone help me out here? I applied for EA assessment on 30th September, they received my application on 3rd October and deducted my fee. Since then there has been no communication between EA and me, shouldn't I receive a confirmation email or a receipt of payment via mail? And, do they really take 13 weeks to assess your application?
> 
> ...


Brother how you got PCC from Saudi Arabia? I am also an expat here from Pakistan, please guide..thanks a lot


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

alij382 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have an inquiry about the assessments, you see, I have been granted the 476 visa on the basis that my university is recognised under the washington accord. It is based in the UAE, and is ABET accredited. Based on that, I have applied for the assessment using the accord pathway about a week ago as a first step towards obtaining the PR (189).
> 
> ...


While I don't know the answer to your specific question, if engineers Australia can't give you an assessment based on the accord pathway, they won't directly give you a negative assessment. They will ask you to submit CDRs.


----------



## nitin5335 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi I am Nitin , I have completed my Masters in Mechanical Machine Design in 2014 from India, i started working recently as lecturer in engineering college, Can I get a job in Australia, how can i check whether I can get or not?


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

I got my CDR positive outcome today.happy to see that i overcome it after a gap of 10 almost 9 months as agent caused too much delay in my case


----------



## mohenjo_daro (Jan 3, 2016)

Dear Expats,

I'm new in the forum and just finished reading every single post in all of 16 pages under this thread. Thanks for everyone who's contributing (special kudos to AncientGlory).

So, I'm coming to Oz with 573 (Student) visa and I already have my BSc in Telecommunications Eng and MSc in Electrical & Electronics Eng but haven't submitted my CDR yet.

I was wondering if having a valid 573 visa until March 2018 would be a problem to submit my CDR, followed by submitting EOI and 189 (and 190) visa application. 

In case I'm granted a PR, will this become active only after my 573 visa ends, i.e. March 2018? Would I be granted a BVA or BVB in this case?

Any help will be highly appreciated. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## mohenjo_daro (Jan 3, 2016)

I had another small question and I'll be very happy if someone can reply.

So, my masters degree falls under Washington Accord, but my bachelors doesn't. Which pathway I should follow for my MSA? CDR or Washington Accord.

I'm thinking that since EA assess the bachelor degree as part of prior overseas education, I should follow the CDR path anyways right? Just was a bit confused about it..


----------



## keyurami (Oct 30, 2015)

I applied of MSA assessment for telecommunication Network Engineer with 3 year experience.
I lodge file in fast track.

I got result in 2 working days.


----------



## keyurami (Oct 30, 2015)

Now I have to get 10 points from PTE for further process.
Anybody have TIPS to get 65 each in one month???
I got 53 each in first try.


----------



## keyurami (Oct 30, 2015)

mohenjo_daro said:


> I had another small question and I'll be very happy if someone can reply.
> 
> So, my masters degree falls under Washington Accord, but my bachelors doesn't. Which pathway I should follow for my MSA? CDR or Washington Accord.
> 
> I'm thinking that since EA assess the bachelor degree as part of prior overseas education, I should follow the CDR path anyways right? Just was a bit confused about it..


As per my opinion you should follow CDR path because EA only assess Bachelor degrees.


----------



## mohenjo_daro (Jan 3, 2016)

I've completed my bachelors degree in 7 years in total of 7 semesters but my CGPA was 3.4 / 4.0. 

3.5 years of gap was due to my health problems and my working conditions not in my primary field. Though, almost all my core subjects are A (4.0) and I have worked in my field after graduating. 

Would I look ungenuine in my CDR application? What would you suggest in my case? Should I just explain what I was doing in these gap years?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Guys,

Got my positive assessment today.


----------



## mohenjo_daro (Jan 3, 2016)

Congratulations! You also inspired my because I'm also going to send my CDR in Telecommunications Engineering!  

Just wanted to ask if you had a relevant work experience in this field. Or in general speaking, do they require a working exp or I can write my career episodes based on the projects I've done in my bachelors/masters.



Singh85 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my positive assessment today.


----------



## patel04 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I require some guidance regarding the recommendation letters that EA require in the first step of application. Do they require one recommendation letter (from the employer ONLY or the past employer ONLY) or do they also require other recommendations from people you have worked on projects with previously but are not your employers.

If they do require recommendation letters from others than how many of these do you require??


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

patel04 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I require some guidance regarding the recommendation letters that EA require in the first step of application. Do they require one recommendation letter (from the employer ONLY or the past employer ONLY) or do they also require other recommendations from people you have worked on projects with previously but are not your employers.
> 
> If they do require recommendation letters from others than how many of these do you require??


letter from your all employers including job duties, dates, position, salary will work if you are applying for work experience assessment . no need recommendation letter from other people in project.

experience letters required for all employment for which you are making CDR despite the duration of work.

good luck


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

mohenjo_daro said:


> Congratulations! You also inspired my because I'm also going to send my CDR in Telecommunications Engineering!
> 
> Just wanted to ask if you had a relevant work experience in this field. Or in general speaking, do they require a working exp or I can write my career episodes based on the projects I've done in my bachelors/masters.


dear,

Yes, I have relevant work experience in telecom field but donot worry if you donot have relevant experience , you can make Career episodes on the basis of your project that you have done during studies but make sure that are relevant to ANZSCO code for which you are applying

good luck


----------



## shaju123v (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi ,
Iam new to this forum
Iam a mechanical engg from india.My issue is the institution from where I completed my degree is NBA accredited and as per washington accord india is also a signatory since 2014. I completed my engg in 2013 but my degree certificate shows 2014. Will i be able to proceed via washington accord pathway or do i have to write cdr.
Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

shaju123v said:


> Hi ,
> Iam new to this forum
> Iam a mechanical engg from india.My issue is the institution from where I completed my degree is NBA accredited and as per washington accord india is also a signatory since 2014. I completed my engg in 2013 but my degree certificate shows 2014. Will i be able to proceed via washington accord pathway or do i have to write cdr.
> Any help would be really appreciated.


You should look for the year when your institution was granted the NBA Accredition. If it was granted the same year as your year of passing, then you can go with washington accord pathway, otherwise you will have to go with CDR pathway..
Also second thing is if you completed in 2013 and the degree certificate shows 2014 and your university was accredited in 2014 then i believe you should opt washington accord pathway.


----------



## shaju123v (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks suave65 my college was Accredited by NBA in the year 2008.
So can i proceed with washington accord.???


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

shaju123v said:


> Hi ,
> Iam new to this forum
> Iam a mechanical engg from india.My issue is the institution from where I completed my degree is NBA accredited and as per washington accord india is also a signatory since 2014. I completed my engg in 2013 but my degree certificate shows 2014. Will i be able to proceed via washington accord pathway or do i have to write cdr.
> Any help would be really appreciated.


mate,

its better to mail EA about it. you will get reply in 2-3 working days. They will surely suggest you rightly.


----------



## lemine (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello guys, 

Anyone please refer me to links that contain CDR samples for civil engineer graduate from university, with limited experience. I want to apply CDR for education. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks 

Lemine


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

shaju123v said:


> Thanks suave65 my college was Accredited by NBA in the year 2008.
> So can i proceed with washington accord.???


According to my knowledge, NBA got permanent Signatory status of Washington Accord on 13th June 2014. So only programs that were completed in 2014 will be considered to be Washington accord accredited. 
If date of completion on your degree shows after 13th June 2014, then you can go with accredited pathway otherwise you would have to choose CDR pathway.


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

mohenjo_daro said:


> I've completed my bachelors degree in 7 years in total of 7 semesters but my CGPA was 3.4 / 4.0.
> 
> 3.5 years of gap was due to my health problems and my working conditions not in my primary field. Though, almost all my core subjects are A (4.0) and I have worked in my field after graduating.
> 
> Would I look ungenuine in my CDR application? What would you suggest in my case? Should I just explain what I was doing in these gap years?


Yes, they may ask for the proof of the unusual gap in your educational career. Also, work experience is only considered valid after date of graduation .
You can give career episodes from your educational career, any term projects, final year projects etc.


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

*EA's role*

Hi guys,
I am little confused about the role of Engineers Australia committee..
Do I have to nominate an occupation by myself from the SOL based on my educational qualification or does EA decide/give me the ANZSCO Code based on my educational qualifications without me nominating an occupation from SOL?


----------



## patel04 (Jan 7, 2016)

leodeep said:


> Hi guys,
> I am little confused about the role of Engineers Australia committee..
> Do I have to nominate an occupation by myself from the SOL based on my educational qualification or does EA decide/give me the ANZSCO Code based on my educational qualifications without me nominating an occupation from SOL?


Hi Leodeep,

As far as i know, you need to nominate an occupation by yourself from the SOL based on your qualifications. EA do not give you the ANZSCO code, its you to identify from the SOL list.


----------



## patel04 (Jan 7, 2016)

Dear All,

I wanted to know if we should include any internships done during university in the CV? For my case i had done several internships but they were not paid employment and thus it ill be difficult for me to prove the same. Also, since it was an unpaid internship and several years (more than 5 years) have passed, it will be difficult for me to get letters from the employers.

What would you suggest i should do??

Kind Regards,
Jaymit


----------



## sarfaraz.ravian (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi everyone !

If anybody help me by answering my querry.

I have done 2 yrs MSc in Telecommunication and 3Yrs Bachelor of Computer Science but my experience is in Telecom Field. Am I Eligible to apply in Engineers Australia like Telecom Network Engineer.

Waiting for response.

Thanks.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

patel04 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I wanted to know if we should include any internships done during university in the CV? For my case i had done several internships but they were not paid employment and thus it ill be difficult for me to prove the same. Also, since it was an unpaid internship and several years (more than 5 years) have passed, it will be difficult for me to get letters from the employers.
> 
> ...


You can surely mention your internship in your CV. A brief description of what should be included in a CV is given in the msa booklet, it may clear your confusion . Further, since you cannot claim the period of your internship in your experience, you don't need any proof to show it.


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

sarfaraz.ravian said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> If anybody help me by answering my querry.
> 
> ...


Yes, sarfraz you can apply for telecom engineer. But for that you will have to specify at least 02 career episodes from your telecom experience.

BTW, how much total experience you have in Telecom field?


----------



## sarfaraz.ravian (Jan 12, 2016)

suave65 said:


> Yes, sarfraz you can apply for telecom engineer. But for that you will have to specify at least 02 career episodes from your telecom experience.
> 
> BTW, how much total experience you have in Telecom field?


Thanks sir for replying.

I have 8 plus years of experience in Telecom. 5 years in field as Operation and Maintainence Engineer and 4 years as NOC engineer.


----------



## sarfaraz.ravian (Jan 12, 2016)

sarfaraz.ravian said:


> Thanks sir for replying.
> 
> I have 8 plus years of experience in Telecom. 5 years in field as Operation and Maintainence Engineer and 4 years as NOC engineer.


Any response please... If i can apply then as Professional Engineer or Engineer Technologist ?


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

sarfaraz.ravian said:


> Any response please... If i can apply then as Professional Engineer or Engineer Technologist ?



Hi,
I was in your same substitution; my advise is:
If your Msc & Bachelor from Top Universities then apply Professional Engineer; if not then better Engineer Technologist.
Thanks.
.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Dear Gurus and Experts,

Please help me to start my skill assessment journey. I am not sure which one to choose and where to start from.

I have a local polytechnic diploma from Singapore. (Diploma in Electronics, Computer and Communication Engineering). Graduated in June 2009.

I have started working since September 2009 and below are my working experiences.

IT helpdesk (Sept 2009 - Sept 2010) - Troubleshoot PC, laptop, network, application
Associate Engineer (Sept 2010 - Oct 2011) - Troubleshoot testing and assembly machine
Equipment Technician (Oct 2011 - Current, Jan 2016) - Troubleshoot testing and assembly machine

I have read the MSA booklet and roughly understand that I might need to go through the CDR pathway as my diploma is not accredited under Washington Accord.

I am thinking of choosing ANZSCO code 233914, Engineering Technologist as my nominated occupation. But for CDR report, which category should I choose, Engineering Technologist or Engineering Associate? 

If I write the CDR report, will they assess for both Education and Working Experience? I have also learnt from this thread that getting assessment for Working Experience from EA is not mandatory but I would like to do it for smoother process for DIBP on decision.

Lastly, is there any professional service that I can engage to for professional CDR report? I will be able to provide my CV and background for their reference.

Thanks in advance for all your input and advice,
Cheers..


----------



## harooniqbal (Nov 19, 2015)

Hay there!
I am really confused about the Washington accord thing as I have recently got Subclass 476 visa on a Washington accord institute but I am still confused! I have a BEng(honours) Electrical Engineering and Electronics qualification from University of Liverpool, UK which says on the public notes Further learning required on Engineering council UK website! I had been reading forums online and few other people are struggling with the same question as well !
Some of my friends have got their skills accessed positive under Washington accord but some of them were told that they don't fulfil the requirements for Washington accord and they have to apply through sydney accord instead !
Please let me know what is the right path for me to apply for skill assessment as my degree is dual accredited by IEng & partially CEng


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

hi
i got my assessment pdf via email but no hard copy till now. do we really need hard copy or soft copy will do the work?


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> hi
> i got my assessment pdf via email but no hard copy till now. do we really need hard copy or soft copy will do the work?


Bob, hard copy is not required. All process is done electronically so soft copy will do the charm.


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

harooniqbal said:


> Hay there!
> I am really confused about the Washington accord thing as I have recently got Subclass 476 visa on a Washington accord institute but I am still confused! I have a BEng(honours) Electrical Engineering and Electronics qualification from University of Liverpool, UK which says on the public notes Further learning required on Engineering council UK website! I had been reading forums online and few other people are struggling with the same question as well !
> Some of my friends have got their skills accessed positive under Washington accord but some of them were told that they don't fulfil the requirements for Washington accord and they have to apply through sydney accord instead !
> Please let me know what is the right path for me to apply for skill assessment as my degree is dual accredited by IEng & partially CEng


haroon, safer thing for you is to write an inquiry email to Engineers Australia and explain your scenario. They are really helpful and will guide you to the whole process.


----------



## justinponnachan35 (Dec 30, 2015)

hello All

while going through EA checklist it is mentioned that

*Registration certificate under the relevant licensing authority where applicable (e.g Phillipine regulations commission )*

1.What is it?

2. Does it required for an Instrument & control engineer who completed degree in india?

I completed Applied electronics and instrumentation (B tech ) in MG University kerala, India

Please reply


----------



## uruntasci (Feb 16, 2016)

*Skills Assessment - Problem*

Hello Everyone,

I just applied for skills assessment to Engineers Australia 2 weeks ago. The degree, BSc Industrial Engineering in one of the reputable universities in Turkey, I completed is under Washington Accord but at the time of my graduation it was not. However, the curriculum has not been changed. During my education I also completed another degree in Mathematics. Both degrees are Bachelor of Science degrees and I assured enough credit to complete both degrees. Hence, I have 2 separate degrees. I submitted my transcript and 2 separate degrees which was a mistake! I had option not to send my second degree but I though It would be something positive. I have an immigration agent and he did not advise me on that matter as well. 

Since my BSc in Industrial Engineering was not under Washington Accord in 2007, I chose CDR pathway. I have 9 years of experience as an Industrial Engineer. I have all the evidence SII records, pay slips, work references. Everything is complete and perfect. I chose a fast track assessment by paying extra 250 AUD. However, The assessor gave feedback that my education is scientific and I did not took enough engineering credits during my education. I couldn't even pass the pre-assessment due to this unfair judgement.

I am really in a desperate mood right now because I really worked hard during my education, my career as an industrial and while I was preparing CDR and now the assessor thinks that I am not an industrial engineer. I have my degree, my work references and every evidence but I am bouncing back.

I talked to my university and they could not believe that my degree was not counted as Industrial Engineer although I have the certificate and evidence.

My agent is telling me we can issue informal and formal appeal for reassessment but he is saying it will take at least 60 days (although I paid for the fast track).

Do you have any advises or suggestions on this matter?


----------



## Newuser123 (Oct 20, 2015)

Dear All,

I have done 3& 1/2 year polytechnic Diploma in Electronics and communication after 10th. Can you pls suggest if i am eligible for assessment thru Engineers australia for Biomedical associates. I am having 15 years experience as engineer in Biomedical field .


----------



## RohanAdhikari (Feb 28, 2016)

*Help: Engineers Australia or Vetassess*

Hello Everyone!

I have done my *Metallurgical Engineering * from *India *and worked 3 years as a *welding engineer *in Manufacturing. I'm applying for 189 sub class visa to Australia.

:confused2: I'm unsure if I should apply as:
Option 1 => *Metallurgist (234912) i.e. assessed by Vetassess* 
or 
Option 2 => *Production/Plant Engineer (233513) i.e. assessed by Engineers Australia*. 

Really appreciate your help


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

suave65 said:


> Yes, sarfraz you can apply for telecom engineer. But for that you will have to specify at least 02 career episodes from your telecom experience.
> 
> BTW, how much total experience you have in Telecom field?




I need your help regarding my skills assessment with EA.

I passed the Bachelor of Science from Andhra University in India in May 2007. This is three years Bachelor of Science Degree and the majors’ subjects are Maths, Physics and Chemistry.

Since then I have been working as a GIS Engineer (Electrical Engineering Drafts Person) for 8 years with single MNC organisation and in 8 years I had been worked in Australia as an Electrical Engineering Drafts Person on 457 visa about 3.5 years (Jan 2012-Aug 2015).

Now I am planning to apply for skills assessment with EA and I read that "the minimum qualification for assessment with EA is an Advanced Diploma which must be an engineering qualification or contain engineering units", but mine is not an engineering qualification and it does not contain engineering units.

*However I have gained the knowledge in the area of Engineering through my work experience as I have been working as an Electrical Engineering Drafts Person.*

Could you suggest me can I apply for skills assessment with EA through CDR (by writing 3 Career episodes) based on work experience (even though I do not have the
engineering degree). 

Am I eligible for Engineering Associate if I write three Career Episodes from my current job experience?”

I have posted this post in other thread also but I did not get the answer from our fellow mates, might be they are busy. I desperately need your advise.


----------



## umex (Aug 24, 2015)

AncientGlory said:


> Hi Zeroman,
> 
> This is what I understand from your case. Something similar happened to my friend recently.
> 
> ...


Hi
I am Electrical Engineer with specialisation in Electronics, meaning my most of the subjects are of Electronics and Communication. I have experience of power systems, under wht i should apply for assessment? Electrical or Electronics?


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

JP Mosa said:


> Yes.....true that fee has been increased........ Statutory declaration.......stating when you started your job ....what role....your responsibilities....salary......and other required info...... Gimme your mail id.....I will forward mine for your refernce... Cheers


Dear mosa,

Could you please send me your statutory declaration to me for my reference. 
*
Email address deleted - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator
*
Thanks & Regards,
Bhaskar


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

I have been assessed by EA and they have given me only 2yrs of work experience whereas i have 4yrs of experience. The previous 2 yrs were not considered because i was on student visa. My question is "can i still apply to dibp with 4yrs exp. as i heard their assement is independent. I have the ref letters and payslips for the experience iam claiming but no bank statement as i was paid in cash.

Your response is highly appreciated.


----------



## abhi.iimL09 (May 1, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Yes.....true that fee has been increased........
> 
> Statutory declaration.......stating when you started your job ....what role....your responsibilities....salary......and other required info......
> 
> ...


Hello, 

Could you please pass the SD details to my email address 
*
Email address deleted - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*

Regards, 

Abhi


----------



## abhi.iimL09 (May 1, 2016)

*Suggestions / Guidance Required*

Dear Seniors, 

I would like to get your opinion in my case:

Experience: Project Management (Construction/Oil and Gas) 
Since Nov’05 to till date. (~10 years including 3 year International UAE/South Korea)

Age: 32 years by Oct’2016. 
Qualification: B-tech in Mechanical Engineering (2001-2005)
PMI.org – PMP Certification
Executive MBA: GMPE from IIM Lucknow (2013-14) (along with job)
IELTS: Overall 6.5 (Qualified in 2015 Oct)

Following are the 3 criteria which I need to opt for 

•	233511 Industrial Engineer 
•	233512 Mechanical Engineer 
•	233513 Production or Plant Engineer

Could you please pass me CDR related to Industrial Engineering / Mechanical Engineering so that I can take a reference of your CDR. 
Do we need to match all the skills mentioned in skill set, or few of them would be enough? :welcome:

I have heard that Income tax receipts shall be presented during your application, is that right?  I can arrange all my salary slips. Though, Income tax returns for last 3 years I can manage. 

Do we need to send the scan copies for qualification assessment like engineering degree, do I need to send all 4 years marksheets? 

Experience letters has mentioned as Project Engineer / Lead Planning Engineer, since worked in Projects management. If I apply for Industrial Engineering, do I need to get another experience letters in specific format? :juggle:

Can you please put some light on fast / Express Evaluations? :confused2:

As I have understood, firstly I need to send my documents (Qualifications / CDR – 3 cases / salary slips (?) ) for assessment. 

If I have got positive reply for assessment, I can proceed for EOI.. :fingerscrossed:

Since I am a newbie :blabla:, any valuable suggestion / opinion / comments / direction are welcome… 

Thanks. 

Abhi


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

abhi.iimL09 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I would like to get your opinion in my case:
> 
> ...


A's below Qs


----------



## abhi.iimL09 (May 1, 2016)

*Msa*

Hi,

Can Someone provide me a link of MSA, since I was checking in Engineers Australia Website, "The requested page could not be found" was an error. 

Regards, 
Abhi


----------



## abhi.iimL09 (May 1, 2016)

abhi.iimL09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can Someone provide me a link of MSA, since I was checking in Engineers Australia Website, "The requested page could not be found" was an error.
> 
> ...


Got the link, thank you!
Since I am a newbie and not able to post the weblink until I have 5 post inplace. I will share the link for other users. 

Thanks!


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Can anyone answer this please?

I have been assessed by EA and they have given me only 2yrs of work experience whereas i have 4yrs of experience. The previous 2 yrs were not considered because i was on student visa. My question is "can i still apply to dibp with 4yrs exp. as i heard their assement is independent. I have the ref letters and payslips for the experience iam claiming but no bank statement as i was paid in cash.

Your response is highly appreciated.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

azam_qr said:


> Can anyone answer this please?
> 
> I have been assessed by EA and they have given me only 2yrs of work experience whereas i have 4yrs of experience. The previous 2 yrs were not considered because i was on student visa. My question is "can i still apply to dibp with 4yrs exp. as i heard their assement is independent. I have the ref letters and payslips for the experience iam claiming but no bank statement as i was paid in cash.
> 
> Your response is highly appreciated.


Claim experience after completion of studies


----------



## abhi.iimL09 (May 1, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> A's below Qs


Thank you JP Mosa for a quick revert. 

I have few queries, requesting you all to please address :

1. Tax returns , PF Statements - Since I have 10 years of work exp, for how many years I need to submit these documents? last 3 years will work or - since initial i.e. 2005 onwards?

2. What is RnR you have referred in your response ? 

Thank you!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

abhi.iimL09 said:


> Thank you JP Mosa for a quick revert.
> 
> I have few queries, requesting you all to please address :
> 
> ...



Answered


----------



## abhi.iimL09 (May 1, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Answered


Thanks!

Since I do not have any experience letter with RnR, do I need to get it from all my previous employers? 

Can I request you to pass me a specific format for Experience letters? Thanks!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

abhi.iimL09 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Since I do not have any experience letter with RnR, do I need to get it from all my previous employers?
> 
> Can I request you to pass me a specific format for Experience letters? Thanks!



Yes, Exp.letter generally do not come with RnR, you need to request Reference letters from your employer/s.

There exists no format, request them to write in such a way that, your name, position, start and end dates, salary, duties on letter head .


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Claim experience after completion of studies


Yes... All the experience i want to claim is after my graduation. Just that my visa status for first 2yrs of experience was student. Thats it.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

azam_qr said:


> Yes... All the experience i want to claim is after my graduation. Just that my visa status for first 2yrs of experience was student. Thats it.


how come?
Are you dependent?


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> how come?
> Are you dependent?


Yes i have been brought up in qatar, but i went to india for engineering.
The first two yrs i worked under my father's sponsorship on student visa, after that i changed my visa to other company as a mechanical engineer.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

azam_qr said:


> Yes i have been brought up in qatar, but i went to india for engineering.
> The first two yrs i worked under my father's sponsorship on student visa, after that i changed my visa to other company as a mechanical engineer.



You can not claim that work experience when you are student.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> You can not claim that work experience when you are student.


Actually i was not a student at that time. I had already graduated and came to doha. Only my visa status was student when i was working.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

azam_qr said:


> Actually i was not a student at that time. I had already graduated and came to doha. Only my visa status was student when i was working.


But they do ask translation of your Residency permit in Qtr,
it clearly says that you are on student visa at that time.

So in my opinion, better claim W.E as EA advised.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> But they do ask translation of your Residency permit in Qtr,
> it clearly says that you are on student visa at that time.
> 
> So in my opinion, better claim W.E as EA advised.


Actually i need those 2yrs to get extra 5 points in order to meet the threshold for 60pts and you know state nomination is not easy to get.

So if i apply with all the experience, is there any chance i will get the visa???

And if im rejected is there any possiblity that i will get a ban for 3 years?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

azam_qr said:


> Actually i need those 2yrs to get extra 5 points in order to meet the threshold for 60pts and you know state nomination is not easy to get.
> 
> So if i apply with all the experience, is there any chance i will get the visa???
> 
> And if im rejected is there any possiblity that i will get a ban for 3 years?


Clearly EA refused to recognize that early two years,
you can claim points , if you are still working after assessment , that additional work experience can be claimed but not the refused experience.


----------



## sharath.dharmala (Apr 26, 2016)

*My Doubt / Query*

Hi All,

This is Sharath, i belogs to IT(Software) sector. I have basic queries for ACS Skill Assessment.

Recently i have submitted my ACS, with all of my scanned copies has been uploaded.

I got a mail from ACS for asking me to upload gazetted officer signatures on those, its ok i can get it. My primary/basic queries are,

- I did not uploaded my experience letters earlier, i these really required to upload?

Please guide me on this, will post again if i have any further queries..


----------



## khurram123 (May 18, 2016)

*Work experience Assessment from Engineers Australia*

Hello experts,


Has anyone done their Work experience assessed from Engineers Australia.?

With the help of consultant company,i submitted my CDR to Engineers Australia. But the positive assessment came with only my Bachelors Degree ( electrical engineering). 

Has anyone got their Work Experience also Assessed as I am confused after reading blogs on different Australia forums.

*As per my agent, we can only get our qualification assessed from Engineers Australia.*

Has anyone done their Work experience assessed from Engineers Australia.

Thanks, Khurram Sarwar


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

khurram123 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Has anyone done their Work experience assessed from Engineers Australia.?
> 
> ...


Yes, you can very much get your experience assessed from EA just as you have got your qualifications assessed. 
I have got the same. 
However, the qualifications assessment by EA gets you points for visa application but the relevant employment assessment is only an extra measure taken by you tp confirm that your employment is relevant in the eyes of the system. The points that you may claim for you experience will be awarded by DIBP. 
So getting your experience assessed is not mandatory but recommended. 

If possible, you can go ahead and fire you agent, that's also recommended I guess after whatever suggestions he is giving you.


----------



## mohenjo_daro (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I was thinking to write all my career episodes based on my university projects? Would EA require an evidence or any sort of documents from my uni in this case? 

Thanks


----------



## inder2647 (May 25, 2016)

hello there...

can someone help me out 

i have btech degree in mechanical and have 3 years + experienece as a production engineer but i m getting my salary in cash so can not provide salary slips. but i can provide salary certificate along with experience certificate. the company is registered under the required industrial law. will it be enough if i will show salary certificate to DIAC.... thnx


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

inder2647 said:


> hello there...
> 
> can someone help me out
> 
> i have btech degree in mechanical and have 3 years + experienece as a production engineer but i m getting my salary in cash so can not provide salary slips. but i can provide salary certificate along with experience certificate. the company is registered under the required industrial law. will it be enough if i will show salary certificate to DIAC.... thnx


Providing only salary certificate will not make a strong case. It's better that you also submit your income tax records, bank statements for the account in which you might be depositing your cash salary. Further, get this statement included in your employment reference letter that you were being paid in cash during the period of your service. 
I guess you cannot do anything more than this to prove your income.


----------



## mohenjo_daro (Jan 3, 2016)

I have worked for a startup and this experience matches the competences in my nominated scheme. But since I was part of the team at early stages, I didn't get paid anything.

Can I include this in my CE? I can only provide a letter from company and show my working dates and responsibilities.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

mohenjo_daro said:


> I have worked for a startup and this experience matches the competences in my nominated scheme. But since I was part of the team at early stages, I didn't get paid anything.
> 
> Can I include this in my CE? I can only provide a letter from company and show my working dates and responsibilities.
> 
> ...


You can surely include it in your CE. But remember, you cannot claim this unpaid period of employment as your experience.


----------



## inder2647 (May 25, 2016)

thanx for giving me helpful info... so if i open a bank account and and start depositing my salary into that then how many months bank statements do i need to prove my income. 6 or 7 months bank statements would be enough ???? 
because i never deposited money because it is not too much to put in a bank account.


----------



## inder2647 (May 25, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> Providing only salary certificate will not make a strong case. It's better that you also submit your income tax records, bank statements for the account in which you might be depositing your cash salary. Further, get this statement included in your employment reference letter that you were being paid in cash during the period of your service.
> I guess you cannot do anything more than this to prove your income.


so if i open a bank account now and start deposting money into that, would it be enough if i will show latest 6 or 7 months bank statements ??? and rest i will show on salary certificate??


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

inder2647 said:


> so if i open a bank account now and start deposting money into that, would it be enough if i will show latest 6 or 7 months bank statements ??? and rest i will show on salary certificate??


Its always expected that you shown all the account info from the beginning. 
Providing details of last few months will confirm provision of salary for those months only, in this case you might be at risk that DIAC will consider your experience for those months only. The final option that you now have is to avoid these bank account statements and ride only on your salary certificate, income tax statements and the your manager's reply to the verification call.
If your experience is genuine, you should not worry about it.


----------



## inder2647 (May 25, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> Its always expected that you shown all the account info from the beginning.
> Providing details of last few months will confirm provision of salary for those months only, in this case you might be at risk that DIAC will consider your experience for those months only. The final option that you now have is to avoid these bank account statements and ride only on your salary certificate, income tax statements and the your manager's reply to the verification call.
> If your experience is genuine, you should not worry about it.


thanx sir..
1. as my salary is only 11000 rs. so i never have income tax statements. if i will provide salary certificate and experience certificate only then what will happen? will they call my company's owner to verify deep everything or DiAC straightaway reject my visa application ??? plz clear my this doubt

2. and one last thing can i print salary slips and get those signed by owner from back dates ?

plz help me answering the above two doubts


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

inder2647 said:


> thanx sir..
> 1. as my salary is only 11000 rs. so i never have income tax statements. if i will provide salary certificate and experience certificate only then what will happen? will they call my company's owner to verify deep everything or DiAC straightaway reject my visa application ??? plz clear my this doubt
> 
> 2. and one last thing can i print salary slips and get those signed by owner from back dates ?
> ...


1. DIBP may contact your employer if they have slightest of doubt. And they don't reject any application for such things and obviously nit if its genuine. Even if they don't get satisfactory reply from your employer, they will call you to clarify the situation. and give you the chance to come out clean. So don't worry about it. 

2. Decision of printing salary slips and stamping it rests on you and your employer and no one can comment on it. In the end, the evidences given by you should be in line with your claims.


----------



## inder2647 (May 25, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> 1. DIBP may contact your employer if they have slightest of doubt. And they don't reject any application for such things and obviously nit if its genuine. Even if they don't get satisfactory reply from your employer, they will call you to clarify the situation. and give you the chance to come out clean. So don't worry about it.
> 
> 2. Decision of printing salary slips and stamping it rests on you and your employer and no one can comment on it. In the end, the evidences given by you should be in line with your claims.



thanx dear...


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

inder2647 said:


> thanx dear...


Anytime \m/


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi there,
I need to prepare a CDR. I would like to include 1 or 2 Career Episodes from my study to the CDR and maybe only 1 Episode from my work. Can someone please inform me what is more important for EA: to see these CE´s from the study or from the relevant work?
Has someone ever used the services of professional CDR writers?
Thanks


----------



## mohenjo_daro (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Does someone know, if I should provide any evidence documents for my university projects. 

Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Ptera said:


> Hi there,
> I need to prepare a CDR. I would like to include 1 or 2 Career Episodes from my study to the CDR and maybe only 1 Episode from my work. Can someone please inform me what is more important for EA: to see these CE´s from the study or from the relevant work?
> Has someone ever used the services of professional CDR writers?
> Thanks


It doesn't matter what you choose to focus on,
but, If CO asks why you based your C.Es on study being experienced, you should be ready to give them solid explanation.
I advise you to concentrate more on job related things rather on study, if you are working


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

mohenjo_daro said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does someone know, if I should provide any evidence documents for my university projects.
> 
> Thanks


Just provide your degree, If CO requests, forward that page signed by your guide and title of project.

Generally, they do not bother to ask evidence, if project is part of your engg studies.


----------



## Vtalev (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi there. I have positive skill assessment as mechanical engineer from November 2010. Please someone tell me How can I renew it and make it up to date because for application it needs to be no older than three years. Please i need answer ASAP thanks


----------



## venkatesh.316 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I need clarifications regarding lodging skill assessment.
I completed my B.tech in 2002 and have around 12 years of experience in telecommunications field.

1) Do I need to apply for only CDR assessment or CDR assessment +Relevant skilled emp assessment. I am working in Australia on work permit since 2+ years. I am confused here. Today I spoke to EA also, they are not clear and asked to contact DIAC. 
2) I have a gap of 2 years after education. How do I show it in resume/CV. To be frank, I prepared for indian civil services.

If I get a result of 8+ exp after assessment, then I will get exactly 60 points.

Can any one please advise, as I am looking to apply for skill assessment in couple of days.
Awaiting your valuable advises.

Venkatesh


----------



## tycoon (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm totally a newbie here. I am very thankful if anyone can answer the below queries as I just kick-start my journey to OZ PR. Most of my questions will be mainly on Skill Assessment.

Brief background on my Edu and some queries.
Had a diploma in Electronics from Temasek Polytechnics , Singapore. Had graduated from 4years B.eng (Mech) degree from Nanyang Technological University Singapore.

(1) Am I eligible to apply under Washington Accord? If so, CDR will not be required then which documents required by Engineer Australia? (passport bio-data, education transcripts and certs and anything write-ups?)

(2) I just started working and only have 3 years experience as planning engineer. Is it correct for me to apply under ANZSCO 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) because it matches with my degree?

(3) If so, which grade should I apply? (Professional Engineer or other below grade)?

(4) Noted that IELTS is required. Will submit after received test result.

(5) All documents need to be certified true copies? Does EA require hardcopies? Or is it just uploading the scanned certified colour copies online?

(6) Would it be okay if I only go for standard assessment (only degree assessment) without assessing experience?
Do I need to do fast track if am not in urgency?


----------



## cvsalunkhe (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi All
Have anyone done assessment for "ENGINEERING MANAGER (EM) ANZSCO 133211" from Engineers Australia (EA) ??
I need some help in regards to this.

1) Engineering Episodes (EE)
If I am applying for EM assessment then do my all episodes need to be related to EM experience ??

2) I understand the EE is only an episode from your entire career and not necessarily the whole career ? please correct me if i am wrong.

3) Do anyone have sample for the EE ? i need Urgently.

4) Are academic transcripts a must ?? I have engineering Degree from Mumbai University.

regards
Chetan


----------



## vhparekh (May 23, 2014)

Can someone from India share the CDR & CPD report after removing the personal details? That would be of a great help..


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

mohenjo_daro said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does someone know, if I should provide any evidence documents for my university projects.
> 
> Thanks


Your final OD is enough


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Vtalev said:


> Hi there. I have positive skill assessment as mechanical engineer from November 2010. Please someone tell me How can I renew it and make it up to date because for application it needs to be no older than three years. Please i need answer ASAP thanks


First step and fore most step to convert your paper based OL to online is
you have to lodge entire online application.

Rewrite C.Es of new experiences you gained in new company/ies(if any)

Once you lodge your online application, you have a choice to opt for entire assessment ( SCDR+RSEA).

Mine is 4 years old.
I did rewrite new C.Es for new company and lodged whole application and mailed EA with my old OL ,requesting them to include new RSEA only .So they returned me charge of SCDR .


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

venkatesh.316 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I need clarifications regarding lodging skill assessment.
> I completed my B.tech in 2002 and have around 12 years of experience in telecommunications field.
> 
> ...


Asd


----------



## venkatesh.316 (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. I have applied for MSA on 27th June. waiting for outcome. I dint opt for RSEA.


----------



## tidbits (Jul 15, 2016)

*Mechanical engineer with Sales Work Ex*

Hi.....

Seniors please help....... i got my BE Mechanical from NIT India in 2003.... Following this I worked as an Engineer for 3 years...... After this, I completed MBA in Marketing and since last 9 years I work in a Sales and Marketing role.

1. Can I get a positive assessment from EA only for my qualifications as Mechanical Engineer?

2. I get 60 points (Age/Edu/IELTS). Can I apply for visa 189 under the anzsco code for Mechanical Engineer and not claim any points under work ex? In other words, if I have not worked in a related field and not claimed the points for work ex but still have 60 points, can i express EOI and be successful


----------



## persianmj (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi

I have graduated with a masters degree in Naval Architecture, Ocean and Marine Engineering from Shanghai Jiaotong University in March 2016. 

I have logged my application Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) in early Aug and waiting for my result.

As I will be applying for my PR (Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)) after entering Australia, I have the following questions regarding accrediting my degree:

Question 1 :
Since June 2016, China has joined the Washington Accord, does that mean I go the Washington Accord Pathway ? 
Link : International Engineering Agreements

---------
In the page of Washington Accord, there are two lists, one is Accredited Programs and the other is Signatories.

*Under Signatories is China Association for Science and Technology China Association for Science and Technology (CAST)
**Under Accredited Programs is China Engineering Education Accreditation Association (CEEAA)

*For CEEAA there is no list in their English page and in their Chinese page the latest update for the list of accredited programs is for 2014 and they don’t have
my major from my university but they have other majors from my university.

**For CAST they have a list of Societies Affiliated to them , there is a society called The Chinese Society of Naval Architects and Marine Engineers（CSNAME) which 
my major is accredited by them »¶Ó­·ÃÎÊÖÐ¹úÔì´¬¹¤³ÌÑ§»áÍøÕ¾ (no English page)

Question 2 : 
If the answer of Question 1 is Yes, then is my major accredited or not ?
If Yes, why/how ?


I may totally have a wrong understanding of this pathways of accrediting degrees with Engineers Australia, I hope I can get at least some replies back
so I get on the correct track.

Thanks
Shayan:fingerscrossed:


----------



## venkatesh.316 (Jun 21, 2016)

Got my Skill Assessment outcome today. Took 6 weeks in Fast Track....


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

*Need a help*

Hello Seniors,
I need all your advises here.
I am currently residing Sri Lanka and looking forward to migrate to Queensland under 190 sub class visa through a migration consultant.
I have MEng Civil Engineering degree with 1+yr experience and Civil Engineering Diploma with 4+yr experience.
I contacted EA and they say that they can not recognize the MEng degree and its up to me to apply and see the results.

But my consultant say i have to apply as engineering technician (by using my diploma ) assessing through VETASSESS .

My consultant says that I can claims the points to MEng degree and for the work experience.

Say if I make it to land Aussie as engineering technician, what would I do with my Master's degree?
Should I evaluate it to get EA Membership? I can not see a clear path to practice my profession there.
If I submit my CDR as Civil Engineer after landing to Aussie, and say it rejected by EA , how should I use my MEng Degree to reach Professional Engineers path?

I highly appreciate your support guys. Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kklas said:


> Hello Seniors,
> I need all your advises here.
> I am currently residing Sri Lanka and looking forward to migrate to Queensland under 190 sub class visa through a migration consultant.
> I have MEng Civil Engineering degree with 1+yr experience and Civil Engineering Diploma with 4+yr experience.
> ...



Better go with Engineering technician with EA but not with VETASSES as your field is engineering.

Coming to your profession practice, no issues with EA assessment as technician


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Better go with Engineering technician with EA but not with VETASSES as your field is engineering.
> 
> Coming to your profession practice, no issues with EA assessment as technician


Thanks for your reply JP Mosa,
I searched and Civil Engineering Technicians are assessed by VETASSESS.


*My point is if i get PR as engineering technician. What would be my next move with EA? How shall I use my MEng degree after landing?:eek2:
*


Appreciate reply.


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

I am applying for degree assessment from EA. I have experience post my degree but i have based my CDR on b.tech projects that I did during my graduation.

There is a section on EA site to upload details of employment or tick no relevant skill experience.

My CDR's are not based on experience and I am also not claiming points for experience, but I have 5 years workex post my degree. Do I still need to fill employment details and provide documents?

Thanks in advance


----------



## newozzie (Sep 23, 2016)

@kklass,

the work assessment is only for extra points. You could be a new grad and still have a postive assessment.


----------



## newozzie (Sep 23, 2016)

@ritesh, 

If you're not claiming work exp points you don't need to upload any relevant exp proof.


----------



## Shabaranks1 (Oct 9, 2016)

newozzie said:


> @kklass,
> 
> the work assessment is only for extra points. You could be a new grad and still have a postive assessment.


Hello, please i need your help with a few questions. I have a bachelor honours degree in Computer science and I.T. i also have 5 years of working experience as a Telecommunications Network Engineer. 
Do you think i will get a positive assessment under Engineers Australia knowing that my degree is not an engineering degree? I am thinking my work experience should be able to help. Your candid advice will be appreciated


----------



## FrankyFrank (Oct 12, 2016)

*skills assessment*

Hi Guys,

please give me some help. I am just up to start my skills assessment. I got an 3 year Bachelor of Science in mechanical engineering. So do i understand rightly, that EA is going to evaluate just my degree as mechanical engineer if i lodge standard CDR? But if i take CRD + RSEA, they will take my experience also into consideration. Since i have only 0,5 year experience as Production Engineer i am doubtfull whether i might need the RSEA option for my skills assessment. 

Actually i gain 60 points with my bachelor degree, 32 year and IELTS 8.0. 

Since i need at least 3 year experience in the nominated occupation it might be useless for me to do RSEA with only 0,5 year experience, right? Though i wont need to wright these career episodes neither in case of simply CDR, right?

thanks in advance
cheers
Franky


----------



## alper (May 30, 2016)

Hello guys.

I just wanna ask a question about something i worried. I finished 2 years of associate degree in "Mechanical Illustration and Construction" and im working as a draftsperson. But some folks here with 4 years of mechanical engineering degree is being consieder as "associate degree" 
So what am i supposed to do? What if they dont even accept my degree? I might not grab that valuable 10 points


----------



## mayank1987 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Skill Assessment Step By Step Process*

Hello Everyone,

I have done my 4 years engineering from india in 2008, And i am working as an Audio Visual Project Engineer for past 8 Years. The ANZSCO code which matches my profile is 233914: ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST.
1. As an engineer technologist can i claim 15 points on my Qualification as its a 4 year Engineering Degree.
2.Can we submit just the offer letter station the position along with the salary slip only for the skill assessment.
3. what are the requirements by EA to Consider the experience a genuine or do they remove the experience.
4.Can someone please give me a sample CDR just for reference.
5.Documents required to satisfy EA for past experience.

I would be waiting eagerly for four valuable response.

Regards
Mayank


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Hello everyone.

i just want to ask a question regarding skill assessment from EA. i had loged the file for assessment, now my query is that will they call me and to the person who signed the reference letter for experience verification.

thanks,
BT

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

buntygwt said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> i just want to ask a question regarding skill assessment from EA. i had loged the file for assessment, now my query is that will they call me and to the person who signed the reference letter for experience verification.
> 
> ...


Experts please shed some light on this query whether Engineers Australia does employment verification?

Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

manc0108 said:


> Experts please shed some light on this query whether Engineers Australia does employment verification?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


yes they do in some cases

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Hello guys,

i have one more question related to CDR as i have submitted all the required docs but one of my CDR is based on the experience about which i dont have the reference letter or Statutory declaration. will this effect ?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

and i am not claiming this part of experience.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## visye786 (Dec 8, 2016)

Dear,

can anyone guide regarding engineering technologist:

-states open
-time for issuance of visa same as a professional engineer, 
-189 also applicable
-my points 55, so state sponsorship must but
-my wife is architect, can i claim her 5 points for 189 visa to make 60

regards,


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

visye786 said:


> Dear,
> 
> can anyone guide regarding engineering technologist:
> 
> ...


eng. technologist is flagged occupation and currently is pro rata and you would need 65 points to get an invite.
I think QLD has it in states occupation list.
for your partner points, you would need her to be assessed positive too along with IELTS score which i am not sure about, either its 6 or 6.5.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## kachasu (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello all,

First time on this. I was wondering if anyone could help me. I have lived in Australia now for 2 years and moved from the UK, and am now on a defacto 457 visa. 

I am a British citizen, with a British passport, and Engish is my 1st language.

I am looking to apply for the 189 skilled independent visa. I have a degree in Civil Engineering, which has been approved by Engineers Australia, and have gained the MSA from them.

I am now looking to launch my Expression of Interest, and from the application I am currently on 50 points. It says that the benchmark should be 60. If I was to sit an IELTS test and score well, I will receive the 10-20 points I will need.

However, this is my question: Do I need to sit that test? What with me being a British Citizen, and English being my native tongue, will I need to do that to guarantee the SkillSelect invite? I am just determining wether or not it will be worth the time and fee to sit the test to further guarantee my application being approved.

Any help?

Cheers


----------



## Spooner (Jan 19, 2017)

kachasu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First time on this. I was wondering if anyone could help me. I have lived in Australia now for 2 years and moved from the UK, and am now on a defacto 457 visa.
> 
> ...


The long and short of it, yes you do need to sit IELTS to get those 60 points on 189 visa.

As British, we aren't 'required' to sit an English test, but we also do not get any points for speaking English, unless we show we show we can score those 7's or 8's.

I have only looked at the Defacto visa briefly , but can you not apply for PR through that route? It was my thought that after two years in Aus with your Defacto partner, you get PR signed off?

just a side note; if you do go for the 189, most people on this forum will tell you to to the PTE-A test instead.


----------



## vinteen007 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi ,

One of my friend done Btech in Information technology domain but have 8 years of work experience in Telecom network engineer profile.Can he apply for skill assessment in Engineers Australia for Telecom network engineer skill category. Is it mandatory that he should done communication related degree.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

Guys,

Need your expert help!
I want to claim 5 partner points to increase my score. Now, here is the case, my wife has completed her M.Tech in microelectronincs and is not working. Can I still claim her 5 points considering she gets 6+ in IELTS and a positive assessment on qualification by EA.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your expert help!
> I want to claim 5 partner points to increase my score. Now, here is the case, my wife has completed her M.Tech in microelectronincs and is not working. Can I still claim her 5 points considering she gets 6+ in IELTS and a positive assessment on qualification by EA.
> ...


The primary condition is that both your jobs should be in MLTSSL list to enable you to claim points under 189

Start from there and then proceed to other requirements 
So check your Anzsco code and her possible Anzsco code are both in MLTSSL or not
Under 190 you can claim points even if the jobs are in either MLTSSL or STSOL

Cheers


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The primary condition is that both your jobs should be in MLTSSL list to enable you to claim points under 189
> 
> Start from there and then proceed to other requirements
> So check your Anzsco code and her possible Anzsco code are both in MLTSSL or not
> ...


Thanks mate!

ANZSCO codes(her and mine) are there on MLTSSL, she is below 50 as well and let's consider she clears PTE with 50+. 
Now, will Engineers Australia consider her qualification assessment and reward a positive one solely based on qualifications with no experience. I am afraid I will lose money if they reject the application.


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

AnkurMalik said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> ANZSCO codes(her and mine) are there on MLTSSL, she is below 50 as well and let's consider she clears PTE with 50+.
> Now, will Engineers Australia consider her qualification assessment and reward a positive one solely based on qualifications with no experience. I am afraid I will lose money if they reject the application.


PTE is not a valid test for Engineer Australia, only IELTS with 6 bands in each is acceptable.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

AnkurMalik said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> ANZSCO codes(her and mine) are there on MLTSSL, she is below 50 as well and let's consider she clears PTE with 50+.
> Now, will Engineers Australia consider her qualification assessment and reward a positive one solely based on qualifications with no experience. I am afraid I will lose money if they reject the application.


but a good news for you is.

From the 1st of November 2017, Engineers Australia will accept the Pearson’s Test of English Academic (PTE Academic).

The minimum acceptable score is 50 in each of the 4 modules of Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking.

The test result form must be less than 2 years old at the time of lodgement of the assessment application.

https://www.engineersaustralia...ssment/Migration-Announcements

cheers

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

buntygwt said:


> but a good news for you is.
> 
> From the 1st of November 2017, Engineers Australia will accept the Pearson’s Test of English Academic (PTE Academic).
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply!
Last question remains unanswered; Can I claim partner points for education only if job is on mltssl list?
Thank you for all the help!
:help:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> Last question remains unanswered; Can I claim partner points for education only if job is on mltssl list?
> Thank you for all the help!
> :help:


Just having a job on the MLTSSL is not sufficient to claim partner points
You also have to get the skills assessment as positive for the same
The skills assessment agency will depend on the Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Just having a job on the MLTSSL is not sufficient to claim partner points
> You also have to get the skills assessment as positive for the same
> The skills assessment agency will depend on the Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers


*SORRY, IGNORE MY POST. I didn't read your earlier posts*
This brings me to the question, can we not delete a post on this forum?

And both of you need to have your occupation on the same list.
For example - You have your occupation on MLTSSL. For you to claim partner points besides what "newbienz" said, your partner's occupation must lie on MLTSSL. You won't be able to claim partner points if your partner's occupation is on QSOL, WASOL or STSOL etc.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Just having a job on the MLTSSL is not sufficient to claim partner points
> You also have to get the skills assessment as positive for the same
> The skills assessment agency will depend on the Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz

I got your point. My query is : Will Engineer Australia consider assessment as valid if one doesn't have any experience?
In other words, I just want to be certain that Engineer Australia will not reject assessment in absence of work experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> Hi Newbienz
> 
> I got your point. My query is : Will Engineer Australia consider assessment as valid if one doesn't have any experience?
> In other words, I just want to be certain that Engineer Australia will not reject assessment in absence of work experience.


I am sorry

I have absolutely no idea about how EA works and what are the basic requirements for getting a positive assessment 

However, there are some other very experienced members who are active on the EA thread, and I am sure they will guide you

Cheers


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am sorry
> 
> I have absolutely no idea about how EA works and what are the basic requirements for getting a positive assessment
> 
> ...


Thanks!
You have provided valuable inputs.
Cheers


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> *SORRY, IGNORE MY POST. I didn't read your earlier posts*
> This brings me to the question, can we not delete a post on this forum?
> 
> And both of you need to have your occupation on the same list.
> For example - You have your occupation on MLTSSL. For you to claim partner points besides what "newbienz" said, your partner's occupation must lie on MLTSSL. You won't be able to claim partner points if your partner's occupation is on QSOL, WASOL or STSOL etc.


My query is : Will Engineer Australia consider assessment as valid if one doesn't have any experience?
In other words, I just want to be certain that Engineer Australia will not reject assessment in absence of work experience.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

you better follow official guideline before you get down. no experience required to get positive outcome from EA.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

bulop said:


> you better follow official guideline before you get down. no experience required to get positive outcome from EA.


Thanks Mate!

I am going through the guidelines but was a bit apprehensive. Thank you for the help.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

Two questions.

1) How long is it taking to get an invite for Civil Engineer as per the trend?

2) I only want to get my qualification assessed. Does the CDR need to necessarily have 3 career episodes? Should all of them be from the final year project?

TIA.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

AnkurMalik said:


> My query is : Will Engineer Australia consider assessment as valid if one doesn't have any experience?
> In other words, I just want to be certain that Engineer Australia will not reject assessment in absence of work experience.


the answer is YES.

you can get assessment of educational qualification.
there is no requirement of experience by EA.
just write 3 career episodes from your academics and submit your file.

hope it helps.

cheers

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> Hi Newbienz
> 
> I got your point. My query is : Will Engineer Australia consider assessment as valid if one doesn't have any experience?
> In other words, I just want to be certain that Engineer Australia will not reject assessment in absence of work experience.


If you are trying to get an assessment done for qualifications, then tonnes of work experience or zero work experience won't matter, in my opinion.
Do you have irrelevant work experience or no experience?
How long has it been since you gained the qualification?
You have to show something in your resume as in what you've been up to since you received the qualification.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Two questions.
> 
> ...


1) Depends totally on the number of points you have. With 70-75 points you'll be able to get the invite by next invitation round. 60-65 pointers will have to wait for the cut-off to drop down as there are a lot of 70 pointers. Till 9th august invitation round, cut off for 189 is 70 points and 489 is 60 points. Refer to myimmitracker for detailed analysis.

2) Yes, 3 CEs is mandatory. Refer to MSA guideline before trying to attempt CDR. Highly recommended.
Was the project big enough to be able to write 3 CEs out of it? Was it lengthy enough? Does it have enough content to be able to claim all the competencies listed by Engineers Australia? I honestly doubt that as you said it's a final year project.
You could make a CE from your work experience, training, industrial visits, academic projects.


----------



## cacophony (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi guys, I received feedback from assessor, stating:

"Statutory declaration should be from your direct supervisor. Please note that the person's position in the organisation is not mentioned in the provided document."
"Please note that your work experience must be closely related to the nominated discipline.(Mechanical engineer)"

On the first statement I plan to request for a certificate of employment of my supervisor from HR. As for the second statement I plan to request a letter from HR stating my mechanical engineering duties, even though my duties are more inclined to electrical engineering. I gave HR my mechanical engineering roles as a basis. 

Is this the right course of action to take? If not, what's the best route to get positive skills assessment?


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

cacophony said:


> Hi guys, I received feedback from assessor, stating:
> 
> "Statutory declaration should be from your direct supervisor. Please note that the person's position in the organisation is not mentioned in the provided document."
> "Please note that your work experience must be closely related to the nominated discipline.(Mechanical engineer)"
> ...


The statutory declaration(On Company's official letterhead) can be signed by reporting(direct) supervisor, manager or HR department. I would suggest getting it from your direct supervisor instead of HR department.
Make sure they(whoever you get the declaration from) write your roles and responsibilities based on Mechanical Engineering.
The assessor would also like to see the designation of the person signing the declaration for you along with their contact details(email, direct phone number).


----------



## cacophony (Sep 11, 2017)

Should my boss create a new Statutory Declaration? You see, when I hold the position of Engineer 1, I was directly reporting to him (manager back then till now). When a team mate of mine who was an Engineer 4 was promoted to Unit Lead by the time I got promoted to Engineer 3, I reported to him instead of my manager. Same thing goes with my promotion to Engineer 4. And now that I'm a Unit Lead, I reported back to my manager. He mentioned in my statutory declaration that when I was promoted to Engineer 3 and 4 I was reporting to a Unit Lead whom he supervised. So I think that triggered the assessor's feedback on me. Now I'm confused as to what my course of action would be.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

cacophony said:


> Should my boss create a new Statutory Declaration? You see, when I hold the position of Engineer 1, I was directly reporting to him (manager back then till now). When a team mate of mine who was an Engineer 4 was promoted to Unit Lead by the time I got promoted to Engineer 3, I reported to him instead of my manager. Same thing goes with my promotion to Engineer 4. And now that I'm a Unit Lead, I reported back to my manager. He mentioned in my statutory declaration that when I was promoted to Engineer 3 and 4 I was reporting to a Unit Lead whom he supervised. So I think that triggered the assessor's feedback on me. Now I'm confused as to what my course of action would be.


Well the MSA booklet clearly mentions that you need to get a statutory declaration from your reporting supervisor/manager/HR etc, mentioning the complete employment period, job roles.
If I were you I would get my current reporting supervisor to sign the statutory declaration for the whole period that I wish to get assessed.
If he/she is not willing to do that, get all your reporting managers from the complete employment period to get you one document each. 
Make sure, there is no gap in the employment period in the declaration letter if you go for the latter option.

See this post. Documents required for Work Assessment by EA


----------



## Scoote (Oct 13, 2017)

*Employment EOI*

Hi, 
I have submitted my migration skills assessment for my qualifications only to Engineers Australia as I was concerned the additional assessment was a costly exercise that I am not sure I have to do. 
When I come to complete my EOI, for the employment section it simply asks for dates and roles; do I need to provide any evidence? I need to claim the points for employment for my visa but what evidence do I have to provide on Skillselect if I haven't had an additional assessment from Engineers Australia done to validate my employment experience?


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

Guys, 
I am a bit confused here:
1. I got a positive evaluation by EA in Oct 2015. However, I lost the PDF letter they sent along with the email. However on my EA portal, I still have a record of that assessment as positive along with the application ID number.

2. At that time I was pursuing my PhD. In feb 2016 I completed my PhD which falls under washington accord.
3. Post Feb 2016, I gained some work experience. March-July 2016 ( Post Doc Researcher) then From July 2016 to May 2017 ( Assistant Prof Electrical Engineering at one of the Indian Institutes of Technology). 
Since May 2017, I have been on a special E-7 Visa in Korea.

My set of confusions:
1. In order to obtain the overseas PhD evaluation, I need to submit my previous assessment to EA?
2. My Bachelors gives me 20 points and PhD gives me 25. So I am allowed to chose only one of the degrees on my education? I cant have both?
3. As you might have observed that my Work experience at none of the places is a continuous 12 months period, can I still be assessed by EA if I show the Salary slips et al. ?

4. Do I have to appear for IELTS again for this PhD evaluation?

Kindly shed some light and provide me some perspectives.
Sincerely
Sharma47


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

Scoote said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my migration skills assessment for my qualifications only to Engineers Australia as I was concerned the additional assessment was a costly exercise that I am not sure I have to do.
> When I come to complete my EOI, for the employment section it simply asks for dates and roles; do I need to provide any evidence? I need to claim the points for employment for my visa but what evidence do I have to provide on Skillselect if I haven't had an additional assessment from Engineers Australia done to validate my employment experience?


Hello Scoot,
As far as I understand, you might have to show:
1. Salary slips
or
2. Tax returns
3. Letter from Employer
As an evidence. But, please chekc out again.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sharma47 said:


> Guys,
> I am a bit confused here:
> 1. I got a positive evaluation by EA in Oct 2015. However, I lost the PDF letter they sent along with the email. However on my EA portal, I still have a record of that assessment as positive along with the application ID number.
> 
> ...


*

Answered 
Good luck*


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> Answered
> Good luck


Thanks a lot for the valuable inputs.


----------



## singal.anirudh.1991 (Apr 25, 2016)

Striker said:


> I have done my Bachelor of Engineering in Industrial and Production from India .I am planning to apply for Engineers Australia Skills assessment under Washington accord.The code I am planning to apply for is ANZSCO 233511.
> 
> I have a total of 12 years experience out of which 2.5 years in Mechanical field and another 9.5 years in IT field.
> 
> Can someone please tell me whether Engineers Australia requires minimum experience for skills assessment ? If so how much experience is required ?


I dont think you are eligible to apply under the Washington accord route. India became a signatory only in 2014. Any degrees before that are not eligible and have to take the CDR route.


----------



## kevinp1992 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi,

I have recently filled my EOI and I have a doubt on my skilled occupation.
My Current work position is Cloud Architect and I don't know which occupation should I select .

Please help me.

Thanks


----------



## hbhandari (Nov 7, 2017)

*CDR query from EA - Please help*

I have submitted my cdr and Case officer needs more technical details and it was carried for two career episodes ?? I am really confused.


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87 (May 16, 2017)

Respected members,
Below are the comments i got from EA, please guide me through it.
i was working under Larsen and Toubro with a pay role at Accurate Logistics.
Under my 1st work experience they stated,
"1) Provide evidence of Mr. Radhakrishnan(My first Senior, who gave me an affidavit for job responsibilities) being employed at Larsen and Toubro as an Assistant Manager - Electrical.(I have Employee ID and Visiting card from my senior to fulfill this requirement of EA??)
2) Submit documentary evidence from Larsen and Toubro evidencing your employment with them."(i approached my former project manager for same but he bluntly denied to give anything on company letterhead, iam so lost what to do, should i contact EA regarding it and explain them same or i should prepare a self declaration and submit it??)

Same comments are made on 2nd work experince.
please anyone guide me through this i need to submit these documents within 25 days
and in additional comments they have clearly mentioned that my potential outcome will be engineering technologist!
Regards and Thanks
Please help me out guys i really need ur guidance 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi,
I Submitted my CDR for Civil engineer and got assessed as an engineering technologist.Officer told it because of lack of experience(I don't have any) and back papers(supplementary/transcript).Does anyone have a similar experience?

Is any chance for to get assessed as civil engineer If I apply for an Informal review?


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

akhiljohnforever said:


> Hi,
> I Submitted my CDR for Civil engineer and got assessed as an engineering technologist.Officer told it because of lack of experience(I don't have any) and back papers(supplementary/transcript).Does anyone have a similar experience?
> 
> Is any chance for to get assessed as civil engineer If I apply for an Informal review?


In review chances of change in outcome are bleak, but you can apply again and get new assessment as a civil engineer with new improved CDRs.

cheers.


----------



## Hisham.H (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello,

I am applying for standard CDR assessment at EA. I have got all the documents almost ready, but I have only one concern left.

I am not claiming any points for work experience, so do I still have to provide a verification of employment for *ALL* work experiences that are longer than 12 months? I have already provided the documentary evidence for the work experiences on which I based my career episodes, but I still have a couple of positions that are either irrelevant or could not get a proper letter from (the company only provides a vague, generic letter). Is this going to be a problem in my application?


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> Respected members,
> Below are the comments i got from EA, please guide me through it.
> i was working under Larsen and Toubro with a pay role at Accurate Logistics.
> Under my 1st work experience they stated,
> ...


Gurmeet,

Ask your senior to provide his experience letter.
Secondly, as a documentary evidence provide your offer letter,salary slips if available,appraisal letter, Form-16 or 26 AS Tax certificate.


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> Respected members,
> Below are the comments i got from EA, please guide me through it.
> i was working under Larsen and Toubro with a pay role at Accurate Logistics.
> Under my 1st work experience they stated,
> ...


1. provide salary payslip/any exp letter of your senior to EA.

2. contact your manager and get statutory declaration from him on a plain paper, get it notarize and submit.

good luck.


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I am planning to get my skills assessed (Just to claim partner points). I did my mechanical engineering in 2008 and after that I have 4 years of technical sales experience.

Then I did an MBA in marketing in 2012 and now I am totally working on the basis of my MBA with no touch to my mechanical experience.

Can I get a positive skills assessment from EA as a mechanical enginner?

Is it mandatory you should be currently employed in the same field?

Please help

Thanks,
Ravindra


----------



## Pramod1201 (Feb 7, 2018)

I have done engineering from electronic and telecommunication and have 11 years experience in wireless telecom. Which assessment body will assess my qualification and job


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Pramod1201 said:


> I have done engineering from electronic and telecommunication and have 11 years experience in wireless telecom. Which assessment body will assess my qualification and job


probably ACS


----------



## Pramod1201 (Feb 7, 2018)

Should i give every company reference letter with job description with 70% matching in occupation list ?
If company shut down or acquired by some other company, what can i give?


----------



## khizar5551 (Mar 6, 2018)

*Mechatronics Engineer*



Everton said:


> Hey guys! I was wondering if you could give me some advices.
> 
> This is my case:
> 
> ...




Hi Sir,

I have completed 4 years in Mechatronics Engineering. Then i complete 2 years in Master of Engineering (Specialisation in Mechatronics Engineering). Which Discipline should i choose via CDR Pathway. Which outcome u got. I have the same situation.
cheers


----------



## khizar5551 (Mar 6, 2018)

I have completed Bachelor and Masters in Mechatronics. How do i get the skills assessment as mechatronics come under other engineering professionals nec which is not on SOL.


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey Guys,



I have a question about CDR writing :

I am a mechanical engineer from a non-accredited university in Turkey. I worked at Company A for 3.5 years and then I changed my company. Now, I am working at this company B for 6 months. To sum up,



University Education 2009-2013 (Non-Accredited University)

Company A May 2014- Sept. 2017 (3 years 5 Months)

Company B Sept. 2017 – Present ( 6 Months)



I want to take migration skill assessment from Engineers Australia and I want to take advice from you about career episode’s content ;

Option A : Should I write my 3 Career Episodes depend on University Graduation Project, Company A and Company B ?

Option B : Should I write my 3 Career Episodes depend on University Graduation Project, Company A and Company A again ?

Option B : Should I write my 3 Career Episodes depend on Company A, Company A and Company A again ?



Best Regards


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kurca88 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Write C.Es based on your work experience, highly recommended


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you, which option do you suggest? A,B or C?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kurca88 said:


> Thank you, which option do you suggest? A,B or C?


Write only A & B exclude edu project


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

JP Mosa said:


> Write only A & B exclude edu project


Dear Mr. Mosa,

Can you please suggest on my case detailed below?

I possess a full time Masters degree in Technology Management completed in 2010-2012. In addition I have a Bachelor in Electrical & Electronic Engineering with Telecommunication major, this was completed in 2007.

I have full-time work experience in Telecommunication field in 2 slots: from Jan, 2008 to Sep 2010 and then from Dec, 2012 to present.

My Bachelor degree is AQF equivalent to a Australian Associate degree, so I will get 10 points for this.

Now I have the below query based on the condition that I will apply for telecom related occupation:

Can I claim extra 5 points for my Masters degree?
My understanding is that I can't claim the extra point since my skill is in Engineering category, but just want to confirm it through expert opinion.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

srb10139 said:


> Dear Mr. Mosa,
> 
> Can you please suggest on my case detailed below?
> 
> ...



I don't think its advisable to claim points for Masters as it is management side


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

JP Mosa said:


> I don't think its advisable to claim points for Masters as it is management side


Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey guys,

What happened if a CDR contains 3000 words rather than the allowed limit 2500 words?


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

JP Mosa said:


> I don't think its advisable to claim points for Masters as it is management side


Hi, How can I fulfill the point 2.2 (copied from EA MSA booklet) of skilled employment assessment secondary documents if I don't have relevant documents (I have provident fund for only half of my employment tenure, while don't have the others)? Can bank statements be used as an alternative?

_Secondary Documents (either 2 OR 3)
2.1 Income Tax Return Acknowledgement or Receipt;
2.2 Social Security Insurance/ Superfund/ Provident Fund/ Retirement Contribution Statement Reports._


----------



## majdielyyan (Jul 10, 2018)

Good Luck to all


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

srb10139 said:


> Hi, How can I fulfill the point 2.2 (copied from EA MSA booklet) of skilled employment assessment secondary documents if I don't have relevant documents (I have provident fund for only half of my employment tenure, while don't have the others)? Can bank statements be used as an alternative?
> 
> _Secondary Documents (either 2 OR 3)
> 2.1 Income Tax Return Acknowledgement or Receipt;
> 2.2 Social Security Insurance/ Superfund/ Provident Fund/ Retirement Contribution Statement Reports._


Can anybody please help to clarify the query?


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Can please someone answer me about this? 
What if I already have my assessment done for my bachelor's degree and then now I'm thinking of master's degree too.. Do I need to get assessed again after completing my master's too? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## nwmmbr (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello Experts,

Please need your suggestion,

I had done B.Tech in I.T and have total experience of 7+ years in Telecom domain. Planning to proceed with RSA (to claim the work experience points) from EA but have doubt, will EA deduct or reject the application because of Degree and Experience are from different sectors.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi Friends, I have submitted for Skilled education assessment for Civil Engineer in fast track on 14-Nov through a MARA agent. It is to add spouse points. Do you know when i can expect an outcome?


----------



## KJ Singh (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi

My Point Status is as follow.

Age-32years	30
PTE- 65Each	10
Mechanical Engineer	15
Work –9 Years Exp Overseas	15
TOTAL POINTS 70
EOI date - 5/10/2018

I have a question regarding work experience points.I have only evaluated my studies from EA, which is positive for mechanical engineer. But now I am skeptical, should i get my experience evaluated from EA or Visa officer will do it. I can show 9 years of Account statements for salary credit, 9 years of PF statement and letter of HR showing job responsibilities. Any one with same case suggest as It can cost me a huge money and time.


----------



## Sultanfaseeh (Nov 14, 2018)

Dear Fellows, 

I have been contacted today by EA engineers. I actually have 8 years experience. But my first company (where I worked for 14 months) was neither registered in "Old age benefits" and my salary was Rs.20,000 which was being paid in cash and does not fall under taxable amount. Now approval of these 14 months of exp is critical so gain 8 years exp (15 points) otherwise I will lose 5 points (7 yrs exp. and 10 points will be awarded). EA has asked for the following.

Only reference letter has been provided, which is not enough to recognise your work experience. Please refer to MSA Booklet for the requirements of documents requested and provide at least one document issued by a third party, such as:

1) Income Tax Return Acknowledgement or Receipt
2) Employee’s Old Age Benefit Statement Reports

Further, please kindly provide payslips to indicate the pay rate for this Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Sultanfaseeh said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I have been contacted today by EA engineers. I actually have 8 years experience. But my first company (where I worked for 14 months) was neither registered in "Old age benefits" and my salary was Rs.20,000 which was being paid in cash and does not fall under taxable amount. Now approval of these 14 months of exp is critical so gain 8 years exp (15 points) otherwise I will lose 5 points (7 yrs exp. and 10 points will be awarded). EA has asked for the following.
> 
> ...




Third party documents made mandatory.
But, you try to get a letter from HR of that company quoting your salary is consolidated and paid in cash, hence no third party docs.

I guess, currently, that may or may not work as assessment result completely depends on assessor discretion 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sultanfaseeh (Nov 14, 2018)

JP Mosa said:


> Third party documents made mandatory.
> But, you try to get a letter from HR of that company quoting your salary is consolidated and paid in cash, hence no third party docs.
> 
> I guess, currently, that may or may not work as assessment result completely depends on assessor discretion
> ...



Thanks, I will try to get it arranged asap.


----------



## Hyder404 (Nov 7, 2018)

I have an Electrical and Electronics bachelors degree. I studied predominantly Electronics courses as that's how my course was designed but their were Electrical courses as well. I also had an experience in Aircraft Avionics field which also is a predominantly Electronics field but I could still demonstrate Electrical aspect from it in my CDR. 

Now my question is that how should I go about it, I desperately require assessment as an Electrical engineer and not as an Electronic one as that would be paramount for my chances to get 489 visa.

Can anybody chip in to guide me here.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Hyder404 said:


> I have an Electrical and Electronics bachelors degree. I studied predominantly Electronics courses as that's how my course was designed but their were Electrical courses as well. I also had an experience in Aircraft Avionics field which also is a predominantly Electronics field but I could still demonstrate Electrical aspect from it in my CDR.
> 
> Now my question is that how should I go about it, I desperately require assessment as an Electrical engineer and not as an Electronic one as that would be paramount for my chances to get 489 visa.
> 
> Can anybody chip in to guide me here.


I am no expert, but from what you have mentioned I believe you would be assessed as an Electronics Engineer.


----------



## Hyder404 (Nov 7, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> I am no expert, but from what you have mentioned I believe you would be assessed as an Electronics Engineer.


I also believe that my degree being a UK honours I could be exempt from writing CDR altogether. Is their any link of EA from where I could find exact list of degrees that are exempt from this.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

vijgin said:


> Hi Friends, I have submitted for Skilled education assessment for Civil Engineer in fast track on 14-Nov through a MARA agent. It is to add spouse points. Do you know when i can expect an outcome?


From personal experience 4-5 weeks


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi,

Is there anyone who has applied for CDR fast track between 5th November to 15th. If so can you please share your current status. i.e. are you queued or have been assigned.


----------



## akhilbusy (Nov 28, 2018)

Can you tell me how you prepared the CDR?


----------



## akhilbusy (Nov 28, 2018)

Can you tell me how you prepared your CDR?I'm planning to start writing it


----------



## akhilbusy (Nov 28, 2018)

vijgin said:


> Hi Friends, I have submitted for Skilled education assessment for Civil Engineer in fast track on 14-Nov through a MARA agent. It is to add spouse points. Do you know when i can expect an outcome?


Can you tell me how you prepared your CDR?I'm planning to start writing it


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

akhilbusy said:


> Can you tell me how you prepared your CDR?I'm planning to start writing it


I would suggest you start off by referring to any information available on EA website and come back to the forum with more specific queries. Those posting on the forums usually don’t respond to such broad questions. You will get better feedback this way.


----------



## akhilbusy (Nov 28, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> akhilbusy said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell me how you prepared your CDR?I'm planning to start writing it
> ...


I'm sorry ,this is the first time I'm using a forum. Well I'd be more specific. I've 2 years of Indian experience and 3 years of UAE experience as an electrical engineer. What are the documents that I need to submit as the evidence of employment?


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi,
I am civil engineer.
I only need my Education assessment but i have submitted all the work experience details(Except form 16 and PF statement) and my education Certificates.
Out of my 3 CDR's, one is from my education and other two are from my work experience. waiting for the reply from the Engineers Australia team. In this case, Can i get positive outcome?


----------



## Sultanfaseeh (Nov 14, 2018)

JP Mosa said:


> Third party documents made mandatory.
> But, you try to get a letter from HR of that company quoting your salary is consolidated and paid in cash, hence no third party docs.
> 
> I guess, currently, that may or may not work as assessment result completely depends on assessor discretion
> ...



Have attached following docs from my first company.

1. Letter claiming that we are not registered with EOBI (old age benefit)
2. Salary slip
3. Appointment letter

Result: They didn't consider my experience and issue me the outcome counting only 7 years of experience. Hence all gone in vain and I have lost 5 imp points. Submitted EOI on 65 points now :Cry:


----------



## ESIMYAD (Mar 18, 2019)

JP Mosa said:


> If you guys only want to get your qualifications assessed .......then ......no experience required......you can claim 15 points for your B.Tech qualification............
> 
> But...If you want your skills also assessed.....you need experience.......for which also you can clai points......
> 
> ...



Hi,

Can you pls help me with my query. Completely confused due to the current changes going on with the immigration policies, whether or not I shall apply for my skills assessment. I know the points are really important.

I have heard from someone that Engineers Australis doesn't cut down down points if you have a Mechanical Degree and a valid 8 yrs Mechanical Exp. I did my Btech from Mechanical Engineering from a renowned Govt. College in India and am working for 8.5 yrs in a Mechanical Company for Automobiles. 
Shall I be getting all 15 points for my Exp and 15 points for my Education?

Same is the case with my husband too. He has done Engineering in Electronics and telecommunication stream and is in a telecom company as a telecom radio engineer for 8.5 yrs. Shall he be getting all 15 points for his Exp and 15 points for his Education?

Your help is really appreciated.

Thanks,
ESIMYAD


----------



## Huyen Bkeps (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi everyone,
Could you please give me some advice about my case. I studied master by Philosophy Mechanical Engineering in Adelaide University, and Master of Philosophy qualification is not accredited by Engineers Australia. Can I still submit skill assessment by the master of Philosophy degree or I have to use bachelor degree? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Huyen Bkeps (Jun 22, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> I am civil engineer.
> I only need my Education assessment but i have submitted all the work experience details(Except form 16 and PF statement) and my education Certificates.
> Out of my 3 CDR's, one is from my education and other two are from my work experience. waiting for the reply from the Engineers Australia team. In this case, Can i get positive outcome?


Hi Vijgin,
How is it going now? have you got positive outcome?


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

I understand that skills assessment from Engineers Australia is only valid for 3 years from the date of outcome for migration purposes. Should I submit new career episodes and apply for re-evaluation of my skill to demonstrate my competency after 3 years. Any replies will be highly appreciated


----------



## cacophony (Sep 11, 2017)

Aussie dreamz said:


> I understand that skills assessment from Engineers Australia is only valid for 3 years from the date of outcome for migration purposes. Should I submit new career episodes and apply for re-evaluation of my skill to demonstrate my competency after 3 years. Any replies will be highly appreciated


Same sentiments. Hopefully EA has an option for renewal @ no charge.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

cacophony said:


> Same sentiments. Hopefully EA has an option for renewal @ no charge.


It's a dream, in same way as your PTE expires, it's a money making machine. How can your experience expire if it was assessed once?!?! Should be only if you want to add experience from that point, but hey, got to pay the fees right.


----------

